# 1990 B12 vs 2002 Corvette



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

On my way home from giving the car a high pressure wash, I saw two yellow lights switching in and out of traffic extremely fast. To my surprise it was a vette and I had been wanting to try one of those cars for a while, but could never find a willing candidate. No one in front of us on the 826 going west, I'm purging at 100mph in 4th gear waiting, waiting, to see if he really wants to have a little fun. He comes beside and were off, I took 4th gear to 7200rpm and went to 5th gear, corvettes already in my rearview (about 3 car lengths). While in 5th, I just feather the pedal to see if he'll close the gap, he did not. I slowed down and he went past me, gave me some horn, some thumbs and hazard lights and kept going. Much respect to the corvette because it's N/A and it don't play. I'd rather have a vette than a supra or RX-7 anyday.......


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hey boostboy, do you have a site that i can check out your ride? how much power are you putting to the wheels?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what about a viper?

you should be looking for one of those


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I know of one viper around here and it's a trailer queen with twin turbos. I ain't skeered of him nor his viper. That's plenty of B12 with CA18DET'd with what he paid for that set up.....


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

how much power are you putting to the wheels boostboy?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Still haven't gone to the dyno to give you guys exact #'s, but the big dogs in the hood estimated it at about 300ish hp at 15psi of boost. Will crank it up to 22 this weekend seeing that it might be all the headgasket can take and if it survives the track, we'll take it to the dyno. 3 pulls for $35.00 isn't bad, so I think it's worth the wait.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

Do you run the 1/4? What do you think your time would be, or what is it?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

My test car (which is my girlfriend's B12) ran a best [email protected] spinning the tires in 1st, 2nd & 3rd gears with no L.S.D. and a crappy t25 turbo that was failing. Not making any excuses, that turbo went through alot and served me well.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'm going to run it this weekend on Drag Radials, Phantom grip L.S.D., a bigger turbo, much better tuning on the ECU, bigger and better exhaust and coilovers. Hopefully dip into the 12's maybe more as the engine is more than willing to assist in this quest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

That would be sweet man. Good luck.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Thanks for the blessings, man You drive a camaro located in Germany tells me you're in the Army, Correct? And if so, what are the vehicles like over there meaning everyday driving and driving attitudes for people over there? You did plenty of work on your ride, I see. I have nothing but crazy respect for American Car enthusiasts because that where you get the best bang for the buck........And as you can see, I do own a ford and love the hell out of it


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

boost boy... someone on the b15sentra board recommended the ca18det swap when i mentioned i was thinking about the sr20det. is there any sites w/ good knowledge on these motors, b/c ive never heard of them before. im lookin for stuff like power curves, numbers, what cars they came in, where i could get one and how much...... i know that w/ a motor swap its definately more than just the motor and tranny, but im not sure if i wanna put a blower on my GA either....


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

[email protected] if you can log into that group, they have a vast knowledge of the CA18DET and the SR20DET. The CA18DET was found in a nissan gazelle (U.S. 84-88 200sx), nissan 180sx, nissan sylvia, nissan bluebird and a few other nissan cars. It's 1.8 litre engine that can hold it's own, just not as popular withh the younger generation as the SR20DET. Most people like yourself know little or nothing about it. It has a pretty indestructible tranny as the engine is pretty tough itself being made of cast iron (block) and aluminum head. www.exaclub.net have some good links on this motor and have a few individuals there that has done the swap. Search the net under CA18DET and you will find some good literature mainly of Australian nissan enthusiasts. Anything you need to know about the motor and it's performance and limits, I'll be happy to tell you (from my experiences).


----------



## lownissan dj (Sep 11, 2002)

hey boostboy, before you break into the 12's, remember that at moroso,if you run 12's you must have a helmet and i think you need a 5-point harness belt. good luck tho !!! r u going 2 tower shops friday? if so look for me there. heres the link to my webpage so you'll know what i'm driving.
http://home.attbi.com/~doug123/index.html
L8R


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'll probably roll up there if I can't find something constructive to get into. I've never brought my cars up there so I just may make it a first. I'll look for you "Playa".....And as far as Moroso, my car will cut into the 12's, but I'll tell them it do 14's so I can bust a 12 second run and get kicked off the track.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Look, I bet you light up mustangs from here to Bangladesh. I bet your car is super fast and I'd love to get a ride one day. I loved watching you eat that S2000, but...

We own a 2002 C5 and I just don't think the guy was racing you. Do you realize what you are saying? C'mon bro. Without solid proof like you going toe to toe with a vette from a dead stop and two coherent drivers, I don't think you should even go there. Not to mention if you DID line up with one at a stop, he's going to eat you up so bad that you won't be able to recover like you did on that S2000. [email protected]#k the viper, I hope you eat one up but I just don't see it happening. Do you have LSD? I don't know very many cars that are going to eat a vette off the line. Period. I mean the vette is practically a ferrari when you compare the #'s and It blows my mind to hear you say this. I mean it was probably some old [email protected]#k in a automatic who wasn't half expecting your car to be as sick as it was and by the time he realized that he actually had some competition you were out. Let's not even talk about track prowess (as far as handling turns on a track). I mean absolutely no disrespect your car is amazing. I am only looking to chop this up with you for fun.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I mean absolutely no disrespect your car is amazing.


 You sound pretty sincere, but curious so I'll roll with this for a while. Thanks for the ups on the lil' sentra, but I just told it like it was. I wasn't driving his car for him, but I can sense he got the message that this was no run of the mill, P>O<S sentra. He engaged, I stayed in front and the closer he got, the harder I pushed. I'm taking no respect from the Vette as I've already rendered my feelings towards it, but if I run, I run until it was over and by no means am I intimidated by a car because of the sheer power it posesses. I've stopped some big name cars on the highway, but I will never race a RWD from a dead stop that's less than a car length away "Never".


> Do you have LSD?


 When I raced the Honda, no I didn't. Now I have a phantom grip block in my diff and it helps a bit.


> Do you realize what you are saying?


 By all means "blueboost" i am very well of what I'm saying. I'm not trying to fit in by telling bogus race stories to you guys/girls, but sometimes what I know as the truth others may not accept because they don't know. And the guy in the vette wasn't that old late 30's early 40's, but he looked like a riceboy swinging that car through traffic just to get beside me. My car may not cost as much as a vette, but it sure as hell ain't gonna make me look as bad as cost comparison (There is non). A vette is a vette and the little silver sentra you guys keep seeing gets to go the dyno tomorrow, to the paint shop next week and back to my girlfriend so she can't stop driving my SHO. You've guys/girls have seen the test car, now standby for the red one. Much better everything. All the way down to slotted and drilled front and back rotors, this car will be decked-out and so will it's engine and tranny. If I promise a show, I'm well known for delivering and a show I am promising. It's my finally and I'm going to enjoy it, win or lose. And Blue, if a vette ever beats me, it won't be by much and I would have up held the expectation of a nissan 4 cylinder owner (make 'em sweat) cause I ain't going out like a sucka'........


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

damn boost. I never doubted you, I guess I just didn't see how you would beat that vette but I was thinking from a stop. I can see you pulling on those kinds of cars on the highway with a race engine like the one you've got if your already in motion. I mean, you'd need slicks and shit if you were going to do it from a stand still but on the fly, once you hit that sweet spot (or get a bit of RPM's going) it must be rediculous. Is it like a surge of force around a certain RPM or do you have mad linear power. One more time- mad props to one of the few who actually "bring it". Anyone can buy a vette with 50G's. Not anyone can build a Sentra that will push your wig back. I wish I could.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You're a sick puppy (LOL), but you're cool in my book


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

blueboosts the name, cool is my game 
(thats why I'm sittin at home on the computer on a saturday night LOL)

yah, I'm just saving my $$$ for HIN next weekend.

*blueboost sits patiently with Michelob ultra in hand*


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *On my way home from giving the car a high pressure wash, I saw two yellow lights switching in and out of traffic extremely fast. To my surprise it was a vette and I had been wanting to try one of those cars for a while, but could never find a willing candidate. No one in front of us on the 826 going west, I'm purging at 100mph in 4th gear waiting, waiting, to see if he really wants to have a little fun. He comes beside and were off, I took 4th gear to 7200rpm and went to 5th gear, corvettes already in my rearview (about 3 car lengths). While in 5th, I just feather the pedal to see if he'll close the gap, he did not. I slowed down and he went past me, gave me some horn, some thumbs and hazard lights and kept going. Much respect to the corvette because it's N/A and it don't play. I'd rather have a vette than a supra or RX-7 anyday....... *


excuse me while I put on my waiders the BS is getting a little deep


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *Still haven't gone to the dyno to give you guys exact #'s, but the big dogs in the hood estimated it at about 300ish hp at 15psi of boost. Will crank it up to 22 this weekend seeing that it might be all the headgasket can take and if it survives the track, we'll take it to the dyno. 3 pulls for $35.00 isn't bad, so I think it's worth the wait. *


Where those SAE corrected figures that the "big dogs in the hood" gave you. Iam guessing 200fwhp tops


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

96racer said:


> *Where those SAE corrected figures that the "big dogs in the hood" gave you. Iam guessing 200fwhp tops *


damn dude, u really dont know shit about nissans huh, look at u......3 posts, have u done any type of research? u really think he would beat an s2000 from a stop with only 200whp? beat an IS300(turbo) on the highway? shut up...dont hate, do a search and get some knowledge (by the way, ive seen his videos)


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *damn dude, u really dont know shit about nissans huh, look at u......3 posts, have u done any type of research? u really think he would beat an s2000 from a stop with only 200whp? beat an IS300(turbo) on the highway? shut up...dont hate, do a search and get some knowledge (by the way, ive seen his videos) *


Where you there when he raced those cars? most car talk forums I see have numbers from the drag strip and dyno results. Here boost boy usses the word of mouth Dyno and I beat this car on the street. All I am saying is SHOW ME SOME PROOF


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

96racer, right now you dont know shit just to be honest but no offense, Boost boy can back up his info anyway you want and when he actually reads what you wrote, you wont know what hit you when you feel stupid...look at his avatar notice the big ass intercooler on the b12. Illest rice is right, do some research. boost boy is by far the boost king and he will show you anyway you want....hes a really cool guy.


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

I am just looking for proof of any of the mods he says


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

proof, search the forums for his vids, i'm sure theyre still around.

what difference does it make if i was there or not? would i of gotten a prize of some sort?


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

Where are the video's I can't find any. How bout the one where he does 175 by the cop


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Boost boys ride...R.I.P. 

He has 2 more b12s, a red one and a white one, the red one is his and the other is his girls. And 96racer, you have about 22 pages to choose from, take your pick.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Blu200SX said:


> *Boost boys ride...R.I.P.
> 
> He has 2 more b12s, a red one and a white one, the red one is his and the other is his girls. And 96racer, you have about 22 pages to choose from, take your pick. *


hey 96racer


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

There is no way that car is gonna beat anything with those pizza cuters even given good tires even if he could squeeze 300+ hp out of it. It ain't gonna put the kind of times down required to beat vettes and vipers. I am still not a believer


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well lets see, the b12 is alot lighter by far but just as some added info, his project right now is a 500hp b12 sentra.


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

Show me a timeslip with 115+ trap through the1/4 thats what it is going to take to beat a viper or put away a vette as easy as he claimed to. The only 1/4 time I saw was [email protected] thats a long way from a vette beater. I saw in his other post must have been in a moment of truth were he ran a 14.6. My car stock would put that away no problem. Thats mustang GT country


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey 96racer...you make me tired and sleepy.....


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

Must be because I woke you up from dreamland. A magicaland were sentras run 175mph and dust vipers and vettes


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

So hop back on the train to sleepy land


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nope its not that, its because i always see rookies like u come in register one day, and that same day they think they are vin diesel and think they know everything about racing without even ever once being out to the track and seeing how shit REALLY works, dreamland is where kids like u go and pretend u actually have a car that u can actually drive instead of borrowing moms civic, taking it for a cruise , try to race....crash and come out in the obituary next week all because u thought u were vin diesel


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

96racer...... you certainly can speak your mind (and opinion). I can see how you would be doubting boostboy based on lack of proof. Unfortunately, most of what he says is true and can be backed up with videos, timeslips, pic, etc (I did not say everything because virtually nothing is 100% perfect in this world). So you've made your point, but continuing to crap on ppl's parades is not helping any. Maybe instead of mouthing off on the public forums, you could take this to PM.

Hey boostboy... what sort of validity can you provide to our new friend? Only to be fair, I know you can back it up. 

This was a dead thread for 7 months but is now reignited. Time for it to die again.... or I will make it die.  Thank you kindly.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

could someone find the thread where DP01 flamed boost boy for his performance and then came out thinking differently. Thats a prime example cause DP01 respected him after he found that out.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Blu200SX said:


> *could someone find the thread where DP01 flamed boost boy for his performance and then came out thinking differently. Thats a prime example cause DP01 respected him after he found that out. *


ya, youre right, i totally forgot aobut that.....that would be perfect


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12843

this is it blu200sx....this is where the magic happened


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

All that thread does is show 2 grand nationals racing a Viper. No boost boy sentra. And then afterwards is just threads with boost boy saying he would have beat them all on the highway


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12843
> 
> this is it blu200sx....this is where the magic happened *


the only magic happenen there was between GN's and a Viper


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

DPO3 just appologized for the way he went about it


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

96racer, boostboys car was a b12 with a jdm ca18det, heavilly modded. dont just come here disrespecting one of the most respected guys on this forum. there used to be some videos of his car on http://back-yard-productions.com/video_vault.htm, video 5 should be him, there used to be more on there but they seem to have voided. the one with him vs the s2000 was sort of funny, totally spanked that honda. do some searching.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Guys, I won't take sides here. But I will say that my SS has proof of 10 sec runs and I can tell you that I've beaten Vettes and Vipers in competition. Last year we had an F-body/Vette/Lightning/Viper shootout at Maryland International Speedway and my car was second only to a built, stroked older model Camaro. I eliminated lots of Vettes and Vipers to reach 2nd place. 

I cannot, and will not, comment on Boostboy's car, whether it be his old project or new. I have not seen any proof of his car, so I can't say one way or the other.

What I can back up is my car. So please don't pit me against someone else who's car I haven't seen.

Any car can be made fast with the right amount of planning. To beat a Z06 Vette or current Viper at the track, you better be crossing the traps at better than 115 mph.

Have fun with your cars, guys, and stop the bickering. This stuff is supposed to be fun.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

well to be honest, i see just as much proof of his car as to yours also. Although its easy to believe a 10 Sec. camaro but when it comes to a sentra i see where there are its problems being a four cylinder but if you hit him up on AIM he will be glad to show you and prove to you what his car will handle when its all done.I dont consider it bickering back an forth but people dont like a person who comes off and doesnt know what they are talking about.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

96racer, after reading this whole thread and coming upon what you wrote, it occurred to me you have NO IDEA WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT. 

Perhaps a newbie entrance like that wasn't the smartest idea.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Hey boostboy... what sort of validity can you provide to our new friend? Only to be fair, I know you can back it up.


 If he's hopping around the forum and posting on every subject and thread I've posted on, he'll get what he's looking for. But I'm not going to go out of my way to satisfy "Hate" for hate cannot be satisfied!


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

ok boost, if you could stop spinning the wheels down the track what kinda times would you run. And out of curiousity what have you invested in this car. owning a rx7 i spend enormous amounts of time under my own hood, so i dont get out that much.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *well to be honest, i see just as much proof of his car as to yours also. Although its easy to believe a 10 Sec. camaro but when it comes to a sentra i see where there are its problems being a four cylinder but if you hit him up on AIM he will be glad to show you and prove to you what his car will handle when its all done.I dont consider it bickering back an forth but people dont like a person who comes off and doesnt know what they are talking about. *


Well, my car is featured on two websites that know my car. The guy that built up my engine has his own business and here's the link. Go to the "customers cars" section.
www.rapidmotorsports.com

It's also on the home page of Eastern F-body Association, which is comprised of guys I race with.

www.easternfbody.com (a small pic of a black SS doing a wheelstand on the home page)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> ok boost, if you could stop spinning the wheels down the track what kinda times would you run.


 I would say in the state that it was in when I took it to the track that one time, possible a low 13 scond run. Not to make any excuses, but the car had an open diff, a homely T25 that was near death and my friend's regular street tires with 205/55-15 tires on it that were scrubbing my rear struts. I really took the car to the track just to see what it would be like to launch at a real drag race track and I'll admit that when I ran that 14.6, I sucked and still am not a drag race track king. My cars were geared and designed for the long run, to chase the fast boys so to speak, not to go to the track and run a 9sec run. Now my next car with the same 1809cc engine will be designed to run hard on a track and not the street and will still be a semi-street car with A/C and full interior. As far as price, I 'd say with everything including suspension and all the electronics with the stanadalone being the most expensive. I would say I've spent nearly $6k on this car in parts and the labor is priceless. It's kinda sorta a treat for those guys who don't have a big budget, but love their B12 (87-90) sentra and want to make them race worthy. I've been studying and R&Ding these engines since I was staioned in Japan and have concluded tha of all the nissan 4cylinders, this one was worthy of amplifying my sleeper car.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If I had dumped that type of money into a mustang cobra or a camaro, we wouldn't be having this discussion as I'm almost sure that either of those cars with that much bread invested in just the motor, would be a sick puppy on the street/strip. My goal was to defy all odds and pick an underdog car that no one cares about. And to those that see B12 sentras as being aerodynamically challenged, until you driven in one that's produces good power and can cover a mile stretch with an unbelievable mph recording, I beg to differ! Powerful cars like camaros, vettes, vipers and the likes are supposed to be able to handle track business when people invest good money into them; the average import cannot! It's too tricky and expensive for imports to find a way to plant gobs of FWD power to the ground a pair of slicks is not always the solution.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Boost boy, if someone ever comes out with a turbo or SC for the VQ35, what kind of boost could this motor handle without building up the internals?

One company already has made a TT for the 350Z, but I don't know the specs. I'm ready to spend 5-6K on a power adder, but building up the motor would put the price tag well beyond that.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Boost boy, if someone ever comes out with a turbo or SC for the VQ35, what kind of boost could this motor handle without building up the internals?


 My hypothesis on this would be about 5-10lbs of boost safely with the proper programming and of course upgrades which probably cost the average working man a small fortune. I would fabricate my own if I had either one of those vehicles as I have the resources that would assist me in such a venture. But my boys wants me to be boost my S.H.O. and this I definitely will not do because of cost of parts "Point Blank".


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *Well, my car is featured on two websites that know my car. The guy that built up my engine has his own business and here's the link. Go to the "customers cars" section.
> www.rapidmotorsports.com
> 
> It's also on the home page of Eastern F-body Association, which is comprised of guys I race with.
> ...


i have much respect for what you have accomplished on your camaro, impressive. I just didnt want to make it seem like i was putting you out. I was trying to simply state the fact that its just tougher to swallow a sentra doing that kind of speed when a newbie jumps into the shallow end of the information and jumps to conclusion. The point being both you and boost boy have proved what you have done and it takes proof to show people that it can be done.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

There is a turbo being developed for the '03 Cobra as we speak. The block,rods,crank, and pistons will handle over 1000rwhp from the factory. By the end of next year this car will be in the 7's w\o touching the internals. It's definately need new halfsahfts though. There are guys with this car that already have them in the 9's. Some guys in the 10's with the stock blower and F1's too. Ford fianlly got it right although I would've made the car lighter and given it a stiffer IRS. But not bad for $33K.

I was thinking of a chip and pulley for an extra 70rwhp but I'm going to learn autocross first and if I like it I may decide differently.

I cant rule out BB claims as I know of a NA Civic that ran down a Viper so anythings possible just have fun and be safe!


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Blu200SX - thanks for the compliment.

Shanker - Kudo's to Ford for making a truly great Cobra for '03. I was dissapointed in the previous years. I can't agree about the stock internals taking 1000 rwhp, though. I'd beef it up with anything over 500. Not saying it can't or hasn't been done. But personally I wouldn't put lots of money into a car that was a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, I in no way doubt the fact that the CA18DET can beat a Vette. I know a guy with an S13 240sx right here in FL that completely smoked a vette. He had an SR20DET, with around the same amount of hp as boost boy and the owner of the Vette (prolly in the mid 50s) had absolutely no idea what the hell happened. I would say the Vette was 2001ish. I don't really keep up ith american cars, so I couldn't really tell you more about it.

02¢


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

DP03: The block that is used in the '03 Cobra is also used by guys running @1000rwhp at the dragstrip in competition cars. If I can find a link to the article I'll post it here but this block is the real deal but it also adds at least 150 extra pounds to the front end. I wonder when someone is comming out with a fiberglass body kit fo this car. That would lose a lot of wieght and put me more towards Z06 wieght. My friend bought an '03 Z06 a few weeks ago and it's an absolute blast to drive. You'd need to be on a track to truely appreciate it.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

I wasn't really doubting the block. But if it was my car, I'd have competition pistons, crank and connecting rods done before adding too much hp. Main bearings, too.

The reason I say this is that Ford decided they needed to have a power adder to keep up with GM's NA competition (or former competition, I should say). That being said, it would be very easy to crank up the boost and make it an insane car if they wanted to. But for some reason, they still keep it under 400. I would think that if the motor was capable of safely running at 2-3 times that hp that they would've went for the gusto right away.

I may be wrong, and either way it's a great car.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

It's rated at 390 but dyno's at 370-390 so it's actually around 430 at the crank. the reason is insurance cost for Ford. Th higher the power the more likely the risk. It happens all the time in the auto industry. Even the Z06 is underrated for the same purpose. BTW As far as I know the highest horsepower stock cars that are out there are the newest Vipers and those are at 500. We know they can double that w\o too much trouble. I know of a guy at SVTPerformance.com that has a turbo on one and goes sideways at 70mph. I cant imagine a 1000hp car on the street or even a 60 rwhp car. I'm at 400 with only CAI and catback. 

Just think about the potential of the LS1 versus it's shipped form.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Shanker said:


> *
> 
> Just think about the potential of the LS1 versus it's shipped form. *


That's kinda where I'm getting my ideas from. The LS1 is considered a very strong motor. I'm running about 500 crank hp with my heads/cam package. But I know some guys that have power adders in 3 different forms. SC, Turbo, and NOS. All of them have found out that beefing up the internals is a wise choice. And these guys are nowhere near 1000 hp. More like 600-750. Guys that run the stock bottom end with this level of hp don't usually run long.

Won't you have to change cams to make your changes most effective? That's an internal change. What about head porting? Heads and cam got me about 80 hp increase (exhaust and intake was the rest).


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

The '03 engine has forged internals already and the rods are from "Manley" and the pistons are at 8.5 to 1 which is perfect for forced induction. The main reason that the LS1 guys have to change the internals is because of the higher compression inherent to the engine design. High compression engines dont handle boost well but can handle nitrous very well. Thats whats so awesome about forced induction cars. I can get more power by adding a smaller pulley and a chip for <$600. There is a combo at Amazon Racing that could give me 70+rwhp for that and all I have to do is add the chip and pulley. I'm already putting down 400 to the street and all I did was catback and CAI for about $550 total.

"Nitrous Pete" is a perf shop owner who got his '03 to run a 9.99 @ 139 with the following: Racing auto,Kenne Bell twin screw at 20 psi, drag radials, and a 50 shot to cool the air in the S\C and gave him about 900rwhp on an untweaked tune. He has thousands of miles on the car as well as a daily driver. He is on the cover of MM&FF along with JDM Engineering who both got low 10's with the stock Eaton and not much more. This car is a freak and not even a year old yet. I can't wait to see whats going to happen in the next few.

BTW I checked out that site that did the work on your car. What did that run you for all that work? Do you have any shots of your engine? Or vids even?


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

1997 GA16DE you have a PM


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh man, you are one big bad boy 96racer. You sure told me off, just like you told off bost boy and his car.

I really don't want to hear anything more from you and I'm sure everyone else here feels the same way. All I care right now is that you're on my ignore list and I don't have to listen to any of your lame ass trash talk.

I request that the moderators please ban this person's IP. He obviously has nothing to offer to our forum and he definately doesn't belong here.


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

I am not trying to tell you off. I was not claiming anything I couldn't make happen. I was trying to give you a chance to back up your threats. The military is sending me down to florida for some training in the dates I mentioned before. I was just wondering if you were man enough to back up your threats. But since all you did was talk trash and ignore what I stated and bann me from Pming you I'll take that for what its worth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I put you on my ignore list b/c I'm sick of listening to you. You don't need to PM me if it's something you don't want to share with anyone here on the boards. You should be the one backing up your comments. You have no reason to even be here.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

I am curious as to what was the PM, your right, 96racer has no point in being here, i dont understand why you cant just post something relevant and something that makes a little more sense with some research.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

all of his posts have been in the nissan vs all section with no formal type of knowledge about what hes talking about. no purpose either, all hes doing is talking trash and being ignorant...i too am curious as to what his PM said tho


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's his PM and my reply:


> 96racer wrote on 05-11-2003 02:40 AM:
> "Face it, we are all smarter, faster, and better than you at everything. I would just love to take a steel baseball bat to your face"
> 
> Hey 1997 GA16DEThis was just about cars but since you insist on making threats . I am going to be down in Florida on May 25th till the 5 of june doing a little training around the orlando area. I would like to take you up on the offer to show me that you are smarter, faster, and better than me at everything. Well actually just the better than me and the contest being to find out who can just make threats over the internet and who can carry them out when and if you actually decide to meet me. I think it would be a fun little contest like the UFC(Ultimate Fighting Contest)to find out who the man is. Well maybe not for you. So if your scared and only talking trash over the net continue to do so. But if you are man enough lets set up a time and place





> 1997 GA16DE wrote on 05-11-2003 03:08 AM:
> You piss the shit out of me. It looks like you're the one who likes to talk big. I'm sure you would really like to take a fight on with me, you don't even know who the fuck I am. And I'm real sure you're coming right down to Florida, you're really gonna teach me a lesson. BTW, when I said baseball bat, I wanted to say 15" steel breaker bar, but I had the feeling you don't even know what a breaker bar is. Your lack of experience and standing on this forum gives you no right to talk about shit that you obviously have no concept of. In fact, no one on this forum, not me, not the moderators, not the god damn owner of this forum has the right to talk shit like that.
> 
> You say that if you are banned, it is because you were speaking your opinion, but in reality, if AND WHEN you are banned it will be because you have nothing good to offer in this forum and you obviously don't belong here. I cannot stand to listen to your shit and I am putting you on my ignore list right now. If you have something to say, you best put it on one of those discussions you fucked up b/c you will not be allowed to PM me. Your trash talk annoys the shit out of me and I feel like I'm talking to a know nothing little 10 year old with alot of issues. If you continue with your trash talk, the moderators will ban you and I wil be the first to make sure of this.
> ...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

what a loser, thats unbelievable....UFC? haha...hes a tough one
I would love nothing more than an IP ban...stupid, plain and simple.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I say Ban him! To come into a forum attacking posts without establishing a basis and especially searching through old, dead threads is really ridiculous. I would love to know what branch of military you're in that's sending your ignorant ass here to florida because we really have enough ignorant asses already. And so what you're in the military! I served as a U.S. Marine for 5.5 years and am now medically retired and getting paid probably what you risk your life to get paid. All in all, who stinking care "pig". you really need to get a grip because I know the military is allowing you to have too much time to think and do stupid stuff. Instead of surfing the net and forum hunting, why don't you accidently fall down in front of tank or "Thumb clip, pull pin, drop grenade and jump on it" and do us nissan enthusiasts as well as the world and your family a favor and be gone. And since your hate is so aimed towards a homely sentra doing wicked speeds in the top end ring and it's owner sharing his accomplishments amongst fellow enthusiasts, why don't you share with us what type of ride you drive! Oh wait, you're lying already and we really could care less. And just some food for thought soldier, leatherneck, squid, fly-boy or coastie or sissy-boy, at 6800rpm in 4th gear my car is already at 143mph with it's rev limiter being set 9750rpm (don't misread this), so imagine what happens if I ride that gear out a little farther (lets say to 8500rpm) and go to 5th gear; care to do the math? Stop the hate and just go away and don't even try the little gay internet threat crap with me because I'll just say "Bring it".


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

It's done.... mess is over with, he's gone. If he comes back (and someone can validate it with IP or something), let a Moderator know. Thank you! 

EDIT: he appears to have a RoadRunner acct, and from what I have heard the IP can not be banned. So expect him back very shortly. Just let us Mods know....


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

once again this clown has been kicked in the ass....Illest rice, would you care to do the honors??(a virtual kick)

I have to say....PWN3D


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

No offense ment, but why in the hell was he banned????

I never said what I think about boost boys car and I plan not to because I see no point in arguing something that somebody cant prove... especially when it has such a strong following like it does on this board (somehow) I just dont understand how somebody can be banned for arguing a lie...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

It wasn't only the comments about boost boy that got him banned.... it was also the lack of respect for another member.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

not to say anything, but telling somebody your gonna hit them with a baseball bat in the face isnt all that respectful... hate to be the voice or reason here but thats just fucked up.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm sorry, he just pisses me off.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I understand... I'm not trying to get you banned either, It just sets me off that somebody debates something and it becomes a wrestling match.... I just think that banning somebody for this is uncalled for, unless he said some other things that I didnt read...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, I just don't think he should reply to any of these topics with this type of material. This is an open public forum and he has every right to read. If he feels like making a reply, that's fine, he can add comments, ask questions, and add material for the benefit of this community. He joined this forum with ONLY the intent to flame and make negative comments about something he has absolutely knowledge of.

And yes, that was a very disrespectful thing I said earlier. I can be extremely disrespectful to anyone that is disrespectful to me or that I feel is a very disrespectful person. Likewise, if he could have tried to keep a respectful tone I would have respected him just like I respect most every other member.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think it doesnt take much knowledge to know that its BS when somebody tells you there 88 sentra went 175 mph.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't have any doubt it's possible. He has over 300hp and a 9750rpm rev limit.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the 2002 corvette has a speed governor at 171 mph even tho the car's engine can handle OVER 200 mph, the car itself is not physically capable to due to aerodynamic reasons... now if an 88 sentra is more aerodynamic than a 2002 corvette, then I'll be damned, but in any other case I'm not a believer.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Actually, Vettes are completely ungoverned. They jsut run out of power in the 170-175mph range (drag limited).

And NO, Boostboys car is NOT more aerodynamic than a C5 Vette, but it DOES have a very small frontal area, which helps it out a ton.

BTW...I'm still not completely sold on the 175mph thing (I think amath error or two is being made), but 160+ is quite possble (and still damn fast).


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

171 is the corvettes top speed. Period.

a 2200 pound BOX would NOT... and I will put money on it that it will NOT be able to go 175 miles per hour... especially out of a 1.8 liter engine...

Chevrollet tested and tried the 'vette in the wind tunnel and the engine was build from the ground up to be one of the fastest production engines ever... and it is... and there is no way in HELL that his car ever came near that mark... even if he did hit 160+ he LIED and said he did 175. a lie is a lie and once your caught in one whos to say EVERYTHING else wasnt a lie as well...

has anybody ever ridden in his car??? has a DYNO ever been shown??? timeslips??? ANYBODY with a car that will hit 175 mph WILL be able to produce some numbers... and they better be DAMN good.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

I wont dipute the car's ability to produce power as I'm sure it can. BUT, the 175 thing is indeed a hard pill to swallow. Where does one have the room in America to run 175 (cause highway gears take a bit to get there) without being dragged from your car and brutally beaten by the police and anyone who happened to be standing there at the time? My gearing allows me to have the ability to top out at 160. In reality I may only top out at 145, maybe 150 since I can push the revs cause its rotary. i just dont see a Sentra geared to out run a sportscar. Not with stock gearing anyways.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Actually, 171 is NOT the Corvette's top speed PERIOD.

Various car magazines have tested C5 Vettes at anywhere from 169-175mph for 6 speed coupes (wound up to around 5450-5600rpm in 5th gear....RIGHT at the power peak....VERY well geared), 167-169 for the short lived hardtop, 165-170 for convertibles and 167-174mph for the ZO6 (ZO6's have a much shorter 5th gear, which does not allow them to effictively use their extra 55hp).

171 is just a nice average for a manual trannied C5 coupe to top out at.

Auto trannied cars are even slower, and most can barely break out of the low 160's (4th gear is too long like 6th on the manuals).

Like I said about Boostboys car......I'm not totally sold that it can go 175mph, but he did have a dyno chart posted at one time where he made 309whp at around 6600rpm, and held the power VERY nicely all the way up to around 8K. This by itself is enough to push a B12 (crappy aero, but SMALL frontal area) up to 160mph or so with stock gearing, and supposedly the car had a turbo swap since............so, I figure 160mph is defintately in the realm of possibility, and 175mph isn't TOOOOO much of a stratch (although I htink 165-170mph is more likely).

Hell....Mike Kojima had his B13 SE-R turbo up to around 170mph one night (on the 7900rpm limiter in 5th), and it isn't that much more powerful.

I'm not saying the car would be fun to drive at those speeds, just that it *could* do something near 175......


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.corvettemuseum.com/specs/2002/testing.shtml

go to "Top Speed Wide-Open Throttle"

Either way, right or wrong, I dont care about a vette's top speed, I care about boost boys car, and hitting 175 on the highway is something only that didnt happen.

I have not seen the DYNO of his car... tho i searched and read the thread of it and am thoroughly impressed, but is this to say I believe he can take a vette, not in the least, the vette probably puts around 300 to the wheels.. the difference is boost_boy has 260 torque while the vette has over 300... Also dont say wieght because aerodynamics will then come into play as well. There is no way, no how that could happen... Oh and i forgot to mention the vette is rear wheel drive... in case you didnt know.

The only reason I posted here anyway was because I disagreed with banning members for no reason... post count shouldnt be an issue, if he is a new member or an old member, he wasnt as disrespectful as others were to him. That REALLY makes nissanforums look good...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I'll have to agree with DryBoy I am not quite for about banning him either didn't seem right for some reason.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> and I will put money on it that it will NOT be able to go 175 miles per hour... especially out of a 1.8 liter engine...


 And that will be money you lose "Point Blank". And you talk of a CA18DET as if it's some P>O<S kia sephia motor. Unfortunately, the gearbox in my cars are in the family of the beloved nissan maxima SE and not that of the famed SR20, so if you're confused about what makes my cars shoot past its posted 125mph speedo @ 5300rpm in 5th gear while being able to easily sit at 8500 rpm which has been proven, then you should do some research or build one yourself and see what the hype is about. The car put down 312whp without even being tuned and have had the honors of running away from the bad-ass Z06 and a gang of the other bad-asses including my friend's (who owned the S2K I smoked) 3rd gen RX-7 who completely got took out.


> I think it doesnt take much knowledge to know that its BS when somebody tells you there 88 sentra went 175 mph.


 And yo dryboy (because you are starting to bore me) the car is a 90 sentra and why are you so down with the hate thing? Have you ever seen one of the videos of the car? If no, then you won't (at least not from me). This discussion was supposed to be done, but it's people like you that just keeps it going only because you have a hard time believing that a sentra that's older than yours, has the abilities to run in the fast lane with the big dogs. If anything, you should be asking what makes it tick instead of being so doubtful. If you feel l'm lying, that's your perogative, but don't support stupidity by asking why an indivdual comes into a forum, scrapes the archives for yester-years discussion and stink up the place at the same time. I guess in your eyes it's just impossible period and that's too bad you're that blind.


> Where does one have the room in America to run 175 (cause highway gears take a bit to get there) without being dragged from your car and brutally beaten by the police and anyone who happened to be standing there at the time?


 The info under my avatar says where I'm from and damn proud of it. Unfortunately, my sentra isn't the only nasty thing around here. There are guys with toyota tercels seeing 160mph, but I guess that's impossible too, huh! Nissan does have a pretty competent gearbox that allows my little cars to go as fast as they want to or I push them without being limited like the more newer 91 and up vehicles. Please understand that though my car has a sentras body, I assure you that nothing under the hood, at the brakes or in the fuel tank is from a sentra. Oh yeah, you should get out more "Dryboy" because there are sylvias/240sx's with CA18DET engines (Yes, 1.8litre) cruising in excess of 170mph. Search around the internet and you shall find! But don't knock it, till you've tried it or built one and please don't attempt to base my cars' performance off cars carrying the SR20DET for they're 2 different animals with totally different characteristics and this I can atest to since I build both SR20DET powered cars and CA18DET powered cars. The key to all this speed is "Push the pedal and hold it" and hate makes your car slow. Who has to lie? Whomever lies on this forum is kidding himself! I'll share this piece of information, as a father of 3, the owner of multiple performance cars and the builder of performance cars, the only reason I have to lie would be to gain notariety and I my friends don't need anymore negative attention from the cops or wooden poles (catch my drift). I'm old enough and have proven myself here in south florida as having built and owning cars that are capable of making some of the more popular, bigger displacement motor cars frown and it doesn't need to be on video for me to share it either.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

And if you hate the old sentra, I guess you could care less about the new one that will be producing an estimated 500whp!


> hitting 175 on the highway is something only that didnt happen.


 And if you're stuck on this belief "DryBoy" then that's your entitlement on this public forum, but then again, I really don't think you have all that ricey shit on your car that's in your sig because if so, then you are a nissan riceboy. You don't understand performance nor do you understand what you're talking about. I'll say this again and I'll email a mod about closing this thread, if you think for one freaking second that a CA18DET powered vehicle that puts out over 360hp at the crank and using the gearboxes designed for these motors, you really are not into nissans like you think. I'll add this and then I'm done, do you know what it's like to be able to rev your nissan motor to 9000rpm with ease and not spit a rocker arm or something? Of course you don't because you're into halo lights and euro lights and beautification items, so your credibility in the performance ring is "SHOT" when talking to me "Big Dog".................Let it go "DryBoy" for we all have been down this path before and now it's being repeated because you weren't around for the 1st discussion. Attn: Mods, this thread was dead on 02/13/03 and we have argued this same silly crap over and over and over again, yet no one that's doubting and that really cares want to take a trip to south florida and find out just how fast my car is. I know it's a bit extreme, but if they really have doubt then they should find out. or leave well enough alone. So, this thread is one that needs to be put to sleep alread especially when guys with all the rice-gear in their sigs start hating and doubting. Kids'  nowaday................


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Um...Dryboy........I actually kind of agree on the banned thing as well (although the guy WAS being a fucking idiot, I think banning him may have been a hair premature).

As for the Vette thing.......yes, 171mph is average, but not EVERY Vette goes that fast......like I said, theyu vary from car to car and model to model.

As for Boostboys car, I've argued that before, but I notice you are now trying to figure torque into the equation along with weight. FYI, torque has no DIRECT effect on top speed. Perod. You see, horsepower is the measure of the work that torque does, and it's this "work" that gets you your top end. Also, this horsepower has to work against various frictional losses, the most notable of which is aerodynamic drag (notice weight is nowwhere in this....except as a very MINOR player when it comes to tires' rolling resistance). Drag is from two things; how big of a hole you are punching through the air (frontal area....VERY important) and the slipperiness of the object (coefficient of drag). Obviously, Boostboys' car has a small frontal area (although not asstounding C.D.). This helps a TON in his search for top speed.

Now, I like you would rather see a newer "tuned" dyno chart for the car (not possible since it was wrecked), but even the 312whp chart (I said 309....I was close) is enough to equal or exceed 160mph (without a solid frontal area or C.D. on a B12 I can't dig out the formula and do the math) even reving PAST the power peak by a lot.........the CA's just keep making power all the way up. Like I said.......175 might be a bit much, but I never saw any updated power figures, so I can say neither yea or nay.........

BTW....why does everybody here argue with me that their Spec V's can go 145mph (they go 130-135mph BTW), or their GA16DE auto's will hit 130mph (120 is about IT, even fully modded NA), yet won't believe that a vastly more powerful turbo car will pull over 160?

Here.......my car can barely hit 130mph with a Header and Intake (and timing bump).....somebody tell me it's impossible.......I HAVE proof (it's been GPS'ed AND clocked by a friends Crown Vic Police Interceptor).


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

My old ass B12 with a stock GA16i broke 105mph several times. And that is with only an estimated 100bhp. The B12'a aren't the most arodynamic (obviously) but they are extremely light. My weighed in at 1947lbs (bare bones model). My 92 Eclipse GS w/ auto saw 145mph on several occasions. Give it time and the right location, and you'll be surprised what you car can do.

Take into account boost_boy's power and the tranny he uses, 175mph is not unbelievable. You just can't seem to comprehend it because you don't have the testicular fotitude to do 175, as I don't either. But is still don't have a problem swallowing it.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Here.......my car can barely hit 130mph with a Header and Intake (and timing bump).....somebody tell me it's impossible.......I HAVE proof (it's been GPS'ed AND clocked by a friends Crown Vic Police Interceptor).


 BIGBULS, I always pay attention to your posts and everyone else's for that matter and I can say one thing, your theories are well within reasoning when it comes to the talk about automobiles whether it be import or domestic. Too much evidence of cars doing really sick speeds is incriminating in itself so we don't want to post too much of it on this public forum. However, my car's speedometer was calibrated at a county approved facility at -3mph difference on the speedometer. I've already explained what mph this car is at 5300rpm and that's the sweet spot that I'm used to seen on a regular basis. As of now, no car is totally assembled yet and I have no plans on highway racing anymore. Nobody really have a clue as to what I went through that night I lost control of that car at the rate of speed I was travelling trying in the name of all 4cylinders and nissans in general to smoke a Ferarri. Well, I can honestly say the Ferarri got smoked convincingly and so did I. That little adventure was verified by the guy who owns that car in which he still says he's not only in disbelief that the little ugly car was so fast, but that I had survived a perfect collision with a pole at the rate of speed I was going. Well, I do have kids to live for and more cars to build for more people willing to pay which leaves with a saying "I have nothing to prove anymore". I have but two things to offer now to the forums and its new as well as current members and that the first 10sec. FWD CA18DET powered B12 sentra and advice, but the sentra just isn't ready yet, so I guess we'll just stick with advice.


> the CA's just keep making power all the way up. Like I said


 And you are absolutely correct here! These engines are lazy from 0-3krpm whereas the SR20 wakes up around 1800ish rpm and delivers a sweet mix of power and torque, but it drops off noticeably around 7200ish rpm (could be a bit off here). The CA18DET wakes up around 3000rpm which makes it work very well with bigger turbos and thus broaden your chances at having a fatter power output once you get high in the rpm band. From 3krpm all the way to 8700rpm this little puppy is working very hard and laughing at you the whole way. But the gearbox is the key here! I've experimented with a couple of trannies for the CA16DE, CA18DE, JDM CA18DET (1988 model) and a few more secret gearboxes that I have built, but yet to use. I'll tell you this, for drag racing the CA16's tranny is a great candidate (shorter gear ratio), the U.S. CA18DE is great for both drag racing and street racing as well as highway racing, but will take you deep into the rpm band to get wicked MPHs and JDM CA18DET tranny is the laziest of the bunch with the longer gears and smoother transition and this is the one that was in the car when I wrecked it. Never made it back to the track with bigger turbo and the phantom grip LSD. My new trannies have helical LSDs and have some good $$$'s invested in them. They are out of bigger xcars with much more displacement and power than a N/A CA18DE and am curious as to how they do on a professional track of course. I have video of the car having some fun on the day I crashed and I think if some of you haters saw what some of the other guys have seen, you wouldn't be so quick to doubt the cars abilities. But the car is nothing without the wrenching, money and brains that built it and contrary to what is being doubted or disgussed here, there are little cars and kids running around down here trying to match the higway prowess of my girlfriend's sentra that I destroyed. Wake up boyz, we do have some very unique stuff in the nissan camp, but because of it's age and some of you guys' date of birth, you know nothing about them. Did any of you know that niss made a twin turbo'd CA18DETT? I didn't think so, so don't doubt or hate what you don't know .


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hell, show em a pic of your 100hp MA09ERT. 100hp outta .9L, see if they can stomach that.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Here's some food for thought, my sorry-ass hyundai elantra with a new 4G63 N/A motor can do 140mph +/-5 and it's only 130hp at the crank and is nowhere near as smooth nor can rev nearly as willingly and higher as a CA18DET. And to make matters worse, the elantra weighs nearly 2600lbs whereas my (as someone put it) "Econobox" weighs a mere 2260 wet and boosted! For those that are doing the math, my hats off to you guys! But to the ones that are really bent on defiance and ignorance to the fact that we do have some nissan cars that are powered by the "17y/o" CA18DET engine that can indeed do 160mph/170mph and there's even one that claims it can do "200mph" with a 1.8litre (www.norrisdesigns.com) and weighs more than my car. Wake up and recognize that it's not all about the big V8' anymore, however, when I say I've raced one and won, it's not to take anything away from them. Mustang Cobras, GT, Taurus SHO, Camaro SS, Corvette C5 and Z06, Impala SS are cars that i have the utmost respect for as they have earned a reputation that I nor anyone cannot ignore. But if one is on the highway and wants to play and ultimately get smoked, oh well! For me to even post about smoking cars like these says that just maybe "boost_boy" has something worth looking into. I've had my girlfriend run our SHO and set the cruise control at 130mph and I gave her the nastiest flyby that she'll never forget. I actually let her get about a 1/2 mile jump on me and just sucked her up like soup. I love my Ford Taurus SHO, but it doesn't stand a chance against my sentra and this ain't no lie. The replacement for displacement is power to weight especially when running long range.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

http://web.norrisdesigns.com/Feature_Cars_view.asp?FCid=15&strcat=&id=1&cid=0 Hopefully this helps! Outside of ignorance, there are 1.8ltr powered cars that can hump a corvette down in a heartbeat. And as you can see, i'm not the only that's got wicked top end, just the one that you love to hate!


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

He got banned for threatening some with violence. thats enough for me. That stuff isnt funny in the least to me. Hopefully he spends his time learning proper ettiquette and debating skills.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ok few things... 

1. vette goes 171... thats what chevy says it tops out at... if a car mag says it goes 175, the speedo is off at such high speeds, 171 it the top speed...

2, yeah i like my car to look good but I dont think its ricey being that almost every piece I've added is OEM on my car, just upgrading it to make it look and function better, I have not use, nor does ANYBODY in having a 175 mile per hour car.

3. silvias are MADE to go that fast with the 1.8 I am not a fool when it comes to performance, I just dont believe your car is aerodynamic enough to hit such a high speed.

4. Yea I have tested my car up to the 109 mph mark and that feels pretty damn fast, but I feel to go but that is not even 2/3 of the speed you hit on an EVERYDAY highway... no way.

5. I dont hate your car, I think its great what you've done with it. I have nothing against it and I respect what you've done but I'd just love to see your car ONE time hit that speed. I can believe some of your stories, others are too tough to swallow and I'm sorry 175 did NOT happen.

6. I respect the CA engine and the fact that it can become a 7 second engine, I just dont believe that you OWN one of them... I just feel like I'm being fed bullshit and I dont really care.

7. the car you showed us... did you EVEN read it??? 540 hp... best top speed yet 167. if you have all the same mods as him I might buy it but I dont think you really dropped that much money into your engine for all that shit.

8. He was banned AFTER somebody threatened to HIT HIM IN THE FACE WITH A FUCKING BASEBALL BAT... and he just said he wanted a regular fist fight, which is more civil than hitting in the face with a bat.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Hell, show em a pic of your 100hp MA09ERT. 100hp outta .9L, see if they can stomach that. *


My 1.3L makes 200HP stock.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

stay out of this your wankle-ing fool. 

actually thinking about it im not here to fight or argue, I dont have to believe but I dont have to put anybody down either so I appologize for the things I said about boost boys car I'll keep my silly "ricer kid" opinions off of the boards.

In turn however I still disagree with the banning and am VERY dissapointed that things go down this way and that is something that I will not keep off the boards.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *8. He was banned AFTER somebody threatened to HIT HIM IN THE FACE WITH A FUCKING BASEBALL BAT... and he just said he wanted a regular fist fight, which is more civil than hitting in the face with a bat. *


Hey, don't take this out on me. 
First off, I never said I would, I just said that I would enjoy it very much. Hell, I don't even own a basebal bat, and also, I will probably never meet this person in order to have the opportunity to mess up his face. Yes, I gave him more of a threat than he gave me, but it wasn't any type of threrat that got him banned. 

second, I am pretty happy he's gone like most people here, but I really could care less if he stayed. I have him on my ignore list and as long as I don't have to listen to this asshole, he could stay or go for all I care.

lastly, you seem to be missing the point to why he was banned. He was banned because he doesn't belong here. He registered his name onto this forum just so he could start shit in threads that have been dead for months. He not only questioned boost boy's ability to smoke a vette, but he insulted boost boy's car, every member that disagreed with him, and every sentra/200sx. He showed disrespect to everyone here as if he he knew more than any of us and he exploited several members by quoting comments made all the way back in 2002 when the situation was completey irrevelent to what it is now. This is not club si, he needed to be banned b/c no one on this forum has to put up with that kind of BS and he needs to know that.

Do you get it now?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

your right, this isnt club si... this is in fact WORSE than them. Somebody voices his disbelief and simply asks for proof and is banned... I dont care how old hte thread is and how beat to death it is, they were legitimate posts, I saw no straight up disrespect, just asking for proof wich is a legitimate hting to do... I know standing up for him will probably get me banned by the way this forum is turning into, and I'm not here to make friends, just to learn more about nissans so I dont really give a shit, I just think its wrong to ban somebody for ABSOLUTELY no reason.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

videos or pics plz. that's the only way to prove it. A 300zx, Nissan's best car in the US, is built for speed and can't handle 180mph easily. Now even though that sentra engine/tranny can crank out enough to get the car to that speed, it all just sounds theoretical.

Also, this is Nissan vs. ALL isn't it? The title speaks for itself. People should be able to come in here and rag on nissans all they want with uneducated answers and such. It's what makes auto forums a bit more fun. You still know inside that you're right, so why start whining about it?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

theres gotta be some type of order here on the forums or stuff will just go haywire.........listen, in this honda world its hard enough for us nissan ppl to get respect. and we dont need people coming into our home and start talking shit, and having us nissan ppl have to keep defending ourselves.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

when something is THAT hard to believe, then they have all rights to question it... and if it is true you'ld be able ot shut them up and they wouldnt need to be banned... but without proof there is NOTHING. And that is where the term ricer comes from, a person who thinks his car can beat everything and cant be beat... It simply makes nissan owners look bad.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *1. vette goes 171... thats what chevy says it tops out at... if a car mag says it goes 175, the speedo is off at such high speeds, 171 it the top speed...*


Did you actually listen to me?

Cars vary. The one Chevy tested may have very well gone 171mph. One of the ones Car and Driver had , DID go 171........but another went 175. Motor Trend had one that went 174, but another only hit 169. They are DRAG limited, and if you had even the remotest clue of how that works, you would know that various cars make slightly different amounts of power, and different conditions can change things too (one day might be hot, another cold). Car magazines do NOT just stare at the speedometer......they either radar cars or use timing traps or both (except for Road and Track....they like to "estimate" most of the time).

It's not like a certain brand of car can only go "X" speed no matter what you do to it. You sound like those morons my roomate had to deal with on Probetalk when somebody asked him how fast his (modified) Probe GT went.....he said about 137-139mph, and got a ton of grief because stock Probes go "133 and thats it...they are drag limited, which means no matter how much power you have, you can't go any faster"........fucking dipshits........and you are beginning to sound similar.

Do some research.

Going back to the Boostboy thing....how about we leave it at this: We have thrown a ton of proof as to how his car can go at LEAST 160mph just going off his "untuned" dyno chart he had..........so, he had a car that went a "claimed" 175mph.......I guess we can't prove THAT...........well....lets leave it at that.

Maybe once he gets done with his new car he can take it out somewhere secluded with a handheld GPS monitor and a video camera.......would that satisfy you? It would me.....but in the meantime, lets just leave it as "There is this guy on Nissanforums with a really fast car that he claims can go 175mph....I'm not sure I believe him, but hey...there ya go".


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

right off of www.chevrolet.com










I understand drag limiting, but if the guys at chevrolet who MADE the frickin car cant get it about 171, how can a magazine. 

http://www.chevrolet.com/corvette/multimedia/2002_sourcebook/z06_powertrain.htm

go to the bottom of the page. 

I'm not saying any more on the corvette because you will once more make me look like a fool by calling me an idiot like the ones over at probetalk... Like you said... "Do some research."... I did my research, where is yours.

About boost boys car, we can leave it at that I dont mind, until I see proof I am in disbelief, but I admit I believe 99 percent of the things he has to say, its just this ONE thing I dont... I give him all the credit in the world. Thats honestly how I feel.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> About boost boys car, we can leave it at that I dont mind, until I see proof I am in disbelief, but I admit I believe 99 percent of the things he has to say, its just this ONE thing I dont... I give him all the credit in the world. Thats honestly how I feel.


 Thanks for believing at least 99% of the stuff I post, but I guess I'll have to earn that other 1% huh! No one here has a speedometer that can read past 160mph and if it can it's going to have a nasty speedo error of about +/- 5mph. Let's say safely say that stock 1988 nissan Pulsar SE owners' vehicles can go at least 135 mph or better in stock form with a mere [email protected] The stock nissan pulsar is heavier than my B12 sentras and have a slightly different gearbox as well and though my car is composed of a lot of the Pulsar parts, it's still lighter. Now take into consideration that is force inducted via a t3/t04 blower with all the goodies such as bigger injectors, bigger exhaust, standalone ecu and high rev limiter with no speed limiter (Pulsars didn't come with a speed limiter). If a vehicle has 125hp (at the crank) and can go as fast as 135mph, why can't a vehicle which produces 3x the power of the N/A vehicle with the same amount of coefficient drag, lighter weight, longer gears and an owner who like to push the envelope do 170+mph? If only I could let one of you drive the car and only then would you understand that if drag is slowing me down, there's no telling how fast these cars will go. I guess someday while I'm on the quest of having the fastest FWD B12 sentra in the world, I will use a GPS and video camera to show validity to my claim.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *right off of www.chevrolet.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...that's the ZO6...great...it hits redline at 171mph. Motor Trend (who has a habit of ignoring redlines) just got one to 174mph.

But LS1 Corvette coupes acutally have a higher top speed because they are geared better to take advantage of their power...........hence the up to 175mph speed.

Using you own set of proof (Chevrolet), try this : javascript:spawnWindow_centered('/corvette/library/fs/index_specs.htm','interior','620','450','yes','yes','no','no')

I'm not sure if that link will work right, but try this:

Go to http://www.chevrolet.com/corvette/

Then click on specifications (you'll do it once and another list will appear, just click on specifications again), and scroll to the bottom.......as you can see Chevrolet claims 171mph for the ZO6 (like you said), and 175mph for the Manual trannied Coupe (like I've been saying the whole time). In other words, I'm not wrong (neither are you really, but you just didn't see the whole picture).


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I redid the link....here, this works directly:

http://www.chevrolet.com/corvette/library/fs/index_specs.htm

Scroll to the bottom again......and notice the 175mph next to "Coupe".

Now do you beleive that I know what the hell I'm talking about? Sorry, that I had to prove it to you, but it's a fault of mine


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I thought we were talking about the ZO6...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Scroll to the bottom again......and notice the 175mph next to "Coupe".


 The coupe is said to have a few more mph than the Z06. The coupe has 350 to the crank and the Z06 has 405 at the crank. Both are considerably heavier, but I was able to seperate myself from both C5 and the Z06! Yet, the Z06 tops out at 171mph though it produces more and the C5 tops out at 175mph being the weaker of the two. The camaro SS is much heavier with the vette twins being able to out sprint the camaro. Hmmm, this is getting good! If this is the case as outlined in that chart, the vettes are very well capable of going 170+mph. So I wonder, what in the hell I was racing for at least 2 minutes per race and why was I pushing my car harder than I would if I would was racing the normal ricer civic or whatever? Come on guys, work with me on this one! I know what I raced and knew how fast they were and that's why I raced 'em. Vettes are excellent cars to measure your midrange and top end power off hence the reason why I can consider my sleeper sentras (with their boxy shapes) very formiddable highway racers.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

that is true that the vette has been the car to beat, due to its inexpensiveness and power, they are the car to measure yourself up to. And I would say it is the best performance car for the money, there is no knocking a vette.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

I drove my friends '03 Z06 recently and to figure out why it is worth every penny you'd have to take it to the autocross track. It'll hang with cars 2-3 times it's value UNMODDED and fully warrantied. BTW the Z06 can also get 28mpg as well. It has a system that lets you go from 1st to 4th at a specific rpm and maximizes fuel economy. It's easily the performance bargain of the century for performance cars. BTW a Z06 wieghs 3100 pounds w\o driver. Torque, profile, and aerodynamics help it out as well.

I'm not ragging on anyone but I've had first hand experience with the Z06 and no matter how you look at it it's a great car. Lets not even get started with modding one


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

I didn't know the Z06's were that light, but you're right. 3118 lbs as tested recently by C&D against the Viper. That certainly explains their advantage against F-bodies. That's about a 400 lb difference. BTW, the F-bodies will consistently launch better than the Vettes at the track due to their solid rear axle. That's not to say you can't get a Vette to launch well, it just takes more work. The rear suspension is the same reason the Vettes can auto-x so much better.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

Z06 and '03 Cobra have IRS which is ideal for autocross but not for hard launches. Thats why you see guys with 2.XX 60ft times because it takes a great deal of practice and most people dont go to the dragstrip often enough. I practice hard launches every now and then BTW an '03 Z06 completely stock with a good driver can run a 12 flat on a good track and it's not even designed for it. If the Cobra wasnt available I'd have gone with an '01 Z06.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Quote: If a vehicle has 125hp (at the crank) and can go as fast as 135mph, why can't a vehicle which produces 3x the power of the N/A vehicle with the same amount of coefficient drag, lighter weight, longer gears and an owner who like to push the envelope do 170+mph? :Quote

thats almost like saying my RX7 with weight reductions and 300 horses will do 190. It doesnt work like that. Transmission gearing plays a huge role in how fast a car can run. As much if not more so than the differential gears. What kind of transmission fluid are you using in that car? Has the transmission been redesigned for for such a higher speed? The aerodynamic drag of a car of that style would make it unstable at 170. And you can argue about the small front surface area all day long but it still a semi flat surface. Like sticking your palm out the window of a car. Its still pushed back isnt it? How low is the car to the ground? Air traveling at that speed has the ability to begin to raise a vehicle from the ground. Does the vehicle have any kind of body plates and panels under the car to keep the air flowing smooth under the vehicle to prevent the vehicle from lifting? What size wheels are on this car? Wheels are like gears. The smaller the wheel the quicker you are but the slower in the top end you are. Pizza cutters arent going to get you to 170. And on top of that its a pain in the ass to find a z rated tire for a smaller rim anyways. something you would need to do 170. Cause past 140 mph and standard radial is a timebomb with a short timer. So what kind and size tires is this vehicle running? No I'm not gonna do a search cause thats ducking a question or questions in this case. I feel that if the vehicle is up to these performance standards then the questions should be able to be answered easily.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Like I said......it may be possible for his car to attain those speeds (or close to it), but I doubt it's fun to drive up there.......I happen to know that B13's start getting a little unstable in the mid 130mph range, and by the low 140's are starting to feel a little floaty (with a stock suspension anyway).

Also....I believe Boostboy is running 205/50R15's...you CAN find Z rated tires in that size pretty easy...it's not like he was using 175/70's or 185/60's.........

Regardless......160+mph is a TON of speed to get out a small 4 cylinder..........

BTW....for all of you....weight has almost NOTHING to do with top speed. Like I said; frontal area and C.D. are your enemies (and I think B12's have a slightly better C.D. than they appear to at first glance).

Anybody know the C.D. on a B12 off the top of their head? I read .38 somewhere, but I'm not sure how accurate that is. I know B13 sedans are .34 and coupes (SE-R's) are .35, but B12's?? Anybody?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

For starters forsakenrx7, that same vehicle I mentioned with 125hp was where the tranny came from when I got clocked by the trooper. And the only reason that vehicle wasn't "Theoretically" faster is because it only had 125hp at the crank which means somewhere along the way it ran out of power, but not usable revolutions per minute.


> What kind of transmission fluid are you using in that car?


 valvoline synthetic 80w90.


> Has the transmission been redesigned for for such a higher speed?


 The transmission in that car came from a bigger car (stanza/bluebird) and had morre teeth on it's differential gear than the U.S. Spec pulsar's (76 to pulsar's 74 teeth).


> The aerodynamic drag of a car of that style would make it unstable at 170.


 I've argued this before in the fact that the car wasn't unstable. Those older sentras with a nice suspension on them are pretty damn stable or I wouldn't have been able to have so much high speed fun .


> How low is the car to the ground?


 Very low! ground clearance is 6 inces for the body and the oil pan's clearance is 4 inches. The engine sat really low in the car in which I think help made it very stable.


> Does the vehicle have any kind of body plates and panels under the car to keep the air flowing smooth under the vehicle to prevent the vehicle from lifting?


 None!


> What size wheels are on this car?


 Wheels are 15inch 1999 gun metal Sentra SE rims with 195/50-15 R rated tires.


> And on top of that its a pain in the ass to find a z rated tire for a smaller rim anyways. something you would need to do 170


 Yes, if you were talking about Lemans or just plain 'ol sustaining speed! Let me make something perfectly clear, most dyno pulls that are really high in HP show their peak HP, then plunge because they are not going to sustain a certain RPM and risk popping their motors. The same apply with a car with juice! You squeeze that puppy till it makes that sweet noise that tell you let up off the pedal. The tires are the same way as they'll talk to you one way or another when they are at their limits.


> I feel that if the vehicle is up to these performance standards then the questions should be able to be answered easily.


 And your questions have been answered to the best of my knowledge. My car's ability is not a freak of nature, but something that's not easily computed in a logical sense. One would ask why build a car like that? And I would reply "Why Not". What I do know is (and is definitely factual) that the car we are discussing was my girlfriend's fun car and not mine! I just drove because it was good for R&D on rebuilding my own "Sleep-R". I could easily boost my Taurus SHO and run alot of people off the street, but that wouldn't be fun! My cars are in abundance, but not a car to be looked at for performance and that's where I stepped in. A few guys have thrown SR20's in them, but everyone and his momma has that motor and besides that i needed simplicity so I chose the CA series motors because they were hot when I was stationed in Japan in 1991 and I vowed to exploit it's potential in my first car which was a 1987 sentra GXE that I had bought just before I had went to Japan. I've been toying with these motors and trannies for 7 years and have definitely and convincingly proven (to all who've chosen to race me) that indeed my cars were capable of unbelievable speeds not expected from a car of it's stature. I've been asked locally about unstability, about gearing and about what ingredients I use to make the car run so fast and all I can say is, I went back to the old school where the parts are proven to be a bit tougher!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Guess what, i still don't fuking believe you. today i raced a civic and while the fuker was trying to keep up the axle came out. do you believe me, probably not. but guess what, i got it on tape. PROOF! so until i see it i won't believe it!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Guess what, i still don't fuking believe you. today i raced a civic and while the fuker was trying to keep up the axle came out. do you believe me, probably not. but guess what, i got it on tape. PROOF! so until i see it i won't believe it!


 You make sense to yourself, don't you! You won't see it "Point Blank" so wake up and don't post on this thread because you don't fit in this ring "Scrub"........Your sig says a lot about you too You should really re-evaluate that before talking to me or posting behind me again "Little Boy". I'll safely assume you're about 17 y/o and just really love the F&F too, HUH! Well, my 5 y/o just told he played with you today and guess what "I believed him" Stoopy-stoop! To all others who've been following this thread and entering their educated hypothesis on what a B12 sentra can and cannot do, forrgive me for a minute while I play in the romper-room with the little as snotty-nosed punks!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> custom fabricated intake, cut off cat., strutt bars, TD05 turbo (sitting in my bedroom floor) nippon denso platinum plugs, full synthetic race MT fluid, running on slicks,


 This is a healthy discussion and you should stop trying to hi-jack this thread with ignorant and derogatory posts that you are not offering constructive input into. Irregardless of who believes what or don't believe shit, I still live my life and I hope you will too. We have heard your opinion, now you can stay away!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Well, boost, sorry things had to get out of hand on this thread but I just think that some of the things you are pointing out about your ride are very convincing. Ive always been behind ya and i really wanna see the new ride in person.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

boost_boy what is up with you and your negative attitude towards everybody who doubts you, just because I dont believe you I was a Nissan Riceboy Posterchild, this guy doesnt believe you and your an asshole to him, maybe you should re-evaluate yourself... if you believed yourself you wouldnt get so upset at somebody in disbelief.

To be quite honest with you i AM a 19 year old kid who doesnt have the money to make his car go fast, and I feel no need for a fast car. I'm not afraid to say it. You criticize everybody in the world who doubts you as if your flawless and you come off like your the best person in the world... well i think its time for the OLD MAN to grow up, get out of YOUR dream world, you arent the best so stop trying to come off as it...

You have the mentality that your car is the fastest in the world, and that NOBODY could beat you, which is what the whole ricer mentality is based on. It isnt about cosmetic upgrades, it isnt about big mufflers, RICERS are the ones who think they are untouchable, and you, my friend, think just that.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

well he has all the money to make a fast sentra, but can't come up with a camera for some vids... interesting.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

thats because its wrecked if you would do some research.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

so no videos/pics ever existed?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm getting sick of this thread, I'm unsubscribing.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

uh, oh if this was paperboy I'd be doing terrible... ANOTHER UNSUBSCRIBER... lol. there is a scanned dyno chart that read 300+hp at 22 PSI... I believe the dyno, but I dont believe that he was running at 22 psi when he hit 175... and I dont believe he did hit 175, but I'm not in here to argue any more.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

you know what boost bitch, im not 17 years old. i happen to be 21 years old with a masters in logistics and a bacheleres in Buisness management. also, im so smart, ive had the chance to return to school again and get another dagree in automotive technology, in order to better run my shop! that class tought me that what you are saying is bullshit. you are probably some 18 year old who probably needs his ass kicked (nothing against 18 year olds. very good age). Just cuse you dont like the fact that i disagree with you, you call me names. how immature is that. and then you pick on me because of the shit that ive got done to my car. well fuktard, i think your a fukn prick, and if you kick me off of this forum because of my opinion, then your picking me out and being racially discrimating against me, just becaus i don't believe you. HEY at leas i can get the video camra to tape my races. since you seem to have all the money, why don't you have some vids on this forum. NO im not gonna do a search, because youre an asshole. SO WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT THAT BIOTCH!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

bbwwwaaaaaa hhhhaaaa hhhaaaaa hhhaaaaaa, don't be so hard on the new guys man


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

LOL boost boy isnt 18, hes like 35+.... I do agree though that he is an asshole just because somebody is a disbeliever... Did Jesus get people to believe him by calling them names? LOL. Anyway I feel like the name calling has gotten WAY out of hand and is just unnecessary.... You (anthony) are being almost as immature by calling names back as he was for calling them out in the first place.

Boost_boy, look at it this way... I dont know your car personally so I dont know its potential.
You dont know me personally so you dont know my potential.

The difference between the two is I never said your car was slow, I never said your car was ugly and I never said I didnt like your car... I said not ONE negative thing about your car just the fact that I dont believe you.

But what you say to others is different, you go out and verbally assault with the soul cause that somebody doubts you. I think you need to re-assess the way you go about living your life if you take things so seriously that you feel the NEED to mock people for what they do, in no way did anybody say anything negative about you, aside from doubting and asking for proof, but no name calling was laid down until you started it and honestly you act like the 17 year old that you call everybody... You arent gods gift to cars... I'm sorry I ranted before I'm gonna keep going, I feel like you need to get off your high horse and realize who you are and what your doing, you get SO mad when somebody doubts you and questions you and asks for proof and you call them a silly 17 year old, but if somebody believes you you dont use any age... is age really a factor in this at all??? Think about it your a middle aged man trying to IMPESS mostly 17-20 year olds. so one doubts you and you make fun of his age? 

I would trust some of the younger members on this board like 1997GA16DE and Liuspeed over you anyday, and the reason is because they never come off as assholes like you do. You come off like your the best and you give the feeling like your car is unstoppable... have you EVER lost a race???

If I said "boostboy can you beat a ______?" your answer would be yes no matter what it was and what it ran... fact be known you ran ABOVE 14 seconds in the 1/4 mile... I just dont understand how you can come off as thinking your this godly figure... can you explain me that?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

fuck, can someone close this thread? this is pointless now


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

well tHe iLleSt RiCe, i happen to think you are the most right person of all! and Dryboy, you are right on the money too! i shouldn't have gone down to boost boys level, and started in on the name calling! thanks for the verbal spanking but your also right about everything else! so im gonna leave it at that!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah I agree this thread is getting out of hand, but I have one last intellegible thing to add to it before it is closed... I'm not gonna say ANYTHING about it, just post straight up factual numbers...

Corvette... (non Z06)

Weight: 3215
Coefficient of Drag: 0.29
HP: 350 (flywheel)
Torque: 375 (flywheel)
Top Speed: 162

Boost Boy....

Weight: 2250
Coefficient of Drag: 0.35 
HP: 315 (20 psi) (wheels)
Torque: 264 (20 psi) (wheels)
Top Speed: 175


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

LMAO!


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Um....only Corvette Coupe automatics go 162ish......

With the much better geared 6 speed manual, they go 170-175mph.

So, if Boostboy has about the same amount of wheel hp as a Vette Coupe, and a power curve that really doesn't drop off much past the power peak, it really comes down to frontal area and drag. Now, Boostboys' car has a C.D. about 20% worse than a Vette, and around the same frontal area. This means his car will be slower (NOT 20% slower, that's not how it works, but maybe 8-10%) for the same amount of power. BUT.....that dyno chart was supposedly in an untuned state, SO, it IS possible that his car can come VERY close to matching a Vette for sheer top speed (remember, weight doesn't mean shit here).

Why do you two disbelieve him so badly? Do you believe in anything? Sounds to me that he has as much or MORE proof that his car CAN match a Vette on the top end, than you do proof that he can't.

I think you are just a pair of idiots that won't accept something as radical as a 170mph FWD car.

Let me ask you this. Do you believe that MANY FWD cars (even daily driven ones) can run WELL below 11 second 1/4 miles, at 130-140+mph? Hmmm........seems to me that my car only runs 90mph in the 1/4, which is only around 2/3 of my top speed........so, if a car can run 120mph in the 1/4, that means it should be close to 180mph or so out in the open as long as it isn't rev limited or governed (this holds VERy true....Vipers hit @120mph in the 1/4, and run arounf 185mph......Vettes hit 110 or so, and run past 170....). So, even going off Boostboy's kinda shitty times (or rather trap speeds), he can STILL hit 150mph or more.

I think you guys (Dryboy, Anthony Jackson) just can't admit that you are wrong.

Maybe, you don't have to believe Boostboy, but it's not like you two monkeys have come up with ANY convincing proof to call BS on him.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Um....only Corvette Coupe automatics go 162ish......

With the much better geared 6 speed manual, they go 170-175mph.

So, if Boostboy has about the same amount of wheel hp as a Vette Coupe, and a power curve that really doesn't drop off much past the power peak, it really comes down to frontal area and drag. Now, Boostboys' car has a C.D. about 20% worse than a Vette, and around the same frontal area. This means his car will be slower (NOT 20% slower, that's not how it works, but maybe 8-10%) for the same amount of power. BUT.....that dyno chart was supposedly in an untuned state, SO, it IS possible that his car can come VERY close to matching a Vette for sheer top speed (remember, weight doesn't mean shit here).

Why do you two disbelieve him so badly? Do you believe in anything? Sounds to me that he has as much or MORE proof that his car CAN match a Vette on the top end, than you do proof that he can't.

I think you are just a pair of idiots that won't accept something as radical as a 170mph FWD car.

Let me ask you this. Do you believe that MANY FWD cars (even daily driven ones) can run WELL below 11 second 1/4 miles, at 130-140+mph? Hmmm........seems to me that my car only runs 90mph in the 1/4, which is only around 2/3 of my top speed........so, if a car can run 120mph in the 1/4, that means it should be close to 180mph or so out in the open as long as it isn't rev limited or governed (this holds VERy true....Vipers hit @120mph in the 1/4, and run arounf 185mph......Vettes hit 110 or so, and run past 170....). So, even going off Boostboy's kinda shitty times (or rather trap speeds), he can STILL hit 150mph or more.

I think you guys (Dryboy, Anthony Jackson) just can't admit that you are wrong.

Maybe, you don't have to believe Boostboy, but it's not like you two monkeys have come up with ANY convincing proof to call BS on him.

BIGBULS,

I would say you make more sense than me sometimes and that someone with bachelors degree will be able to spell it correctly! This thread only gets more ignorant when non-followers of it or the haters with the really slow cars are so convinced that mommy and/or daddy's corvette cannot and should not ever bow down to a lowly B12 1990 sentra. And I'm sorry DryBoy, you're so wrong about my age, about how much boost the car was running and whole bunch of other things and just think, I had completely let you off the hook for the way you completely played yourself earlier in this post and now you come back supporting someone who doesn't even care to research what this thread was actually about? Or is it that you're just too blind and ignorant to ever believe that a nissan 4cylinder can run next to or away from a corvette? I have supported all my comments and have not backed down in this discussion for you or anyone that have disagreed or did not believe what was being cased here. And as far as name calling "Playboy" I've exempt myself from being immature by stating the reason as to why I wanted to jump out of adulthood to entertain little Mr. Jackson. No one wants a thread hi-jacked with ignorance especially when all the healthy information and curiosities are being tossed around. I answered forsakenrx7's questions as asked to and all of a sudden "ANTHONY JACKSON" comes in out of nowhere with his ignorant remarks.


> well he has all the money to make a fast sentra, but can't come up with a camera for some vids... interesting.


 You're late on the video thing my friend! People have seen footage of my girlfriend's car nearly a years ago and I don't go around everyday (like a little riceboy) with a freakin' video camera in my car! That is just plain 'ol ignorant and asking for trouble. It's no worse than running around with a loaded pistol in your car and looking for road rage .


> So, even going off Boostboy's kinda shitty times (or rather trap speeds), he can STILL hit 150mph or more.


 That [email protected] done with an open differential, near death T25, regular street wheels that scrubbed my rear struts and an untuned ecu, but still managed to take out the renowned "WRX" by whole car length and still was pulling away. I think that was really great for a driver that visited the track for the 1st time with an experimental car. The car was not setup to be a drag strip queen. BTW, it also had A/C and P/S as well as having every seat except the passenger one. The whole idea of this forum is to talk about our nissan cars -vs- all, not to try degrade or discredit a "Man" because he posted a thread about a car that's not supposed to beat another car.


> well he has all the money to make a fast sentra, but can't come up with a camera for some vids... interesting.


 Like I said, if you didn't see the videos that were available, then you shouldn't make a comment like that. If you really were following this post, you would've known that there were videos, but probably not the kind that you like.


> tHe iLleSt RiCe


 Is one of the few people that have seen the videos of the car hours before it was destroyed and if he saw correctly, he could quickly clear mathematical concerns that this car couldn't possibly reach those speeds. One of the videos I showed him clearly illustrated that in 4th gear, my car had easily disappeared behind it's 125mph speedo limit to an estimated 142mph before going to 5th gear and letting off shortly after. BIGBULS, if you are interested, later on (and if you have AIM) I'll show you the same footage I showed him. Like I say, I have the video to prove my theories and claims and if any of you doubters/disbelievers weren't so quick to be judgemental and would've just asked, I would've happily showed you some of what I and many others already know. To me this is an old accomplishment and now I'm on to be bigger and better things like making my customer's cars as fast as they want them to be. My sig says it all And word to the wise "DryBoy" we're all men around here and have the tendency to be an asshole at one point and time or another, but don't post information about me and my cars if you don't care to get the information correct. And BTW, the car put down [email protected] and at 20psi it wouldn't do annything else because the turbo was puffed out!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7061&highlight=boostboy+dyno

"5th pull at 20psi [email protected] with 263.9ft/lbs."

you said it yourself...

" And BTW, the car put down [email protected] and at 20psi it wouldn't do annything else because the turbo was puffed out!"

So now which one is the truth.

the numbers I gave AGAINST the corvette were VERY leanient in your favor, want better ones...

Z06:
Weight: 3115
Coefficient of Drag: 0.30
HP: 405 (flywheel)
Torque: 400 (flywheel)
Top Speed: 171

If a vette has more horsepower, torque, and less coefficient of drag.... how can you manage a STABLE 4 MPH better in a car that isnt MADE to go 175.... 

"Like I say, I have the video to prove my theories and claims and if any of you doubters/disbelievers weren't so quick to be judgemental and would've just asked, I would've happily showed you some of what I and many others already know. "

This beffuddles me... usually people would PROVE themselves to everybody that was interested, not just somebody who agrees...

I am no doubter that a b12 sentra can beat a corvette, but whether or not YOURS can is the issue here... you keep bringing up retarded things such as 

"haters with the really slow cars are so convinced that mommy and/or daddy's corvette cannot and should not ever bow down to a lowly B12 1990 sentra"

First off... I know my car is slow... I dont think my shit dont stink like you do. I'm not saying I could beat your car, or even compare to it... but then again I dont compare myself to "my daddys vette" or "my mommies viper" Either way you beat both... and "my uncles" ferrari modena on top of that... See this is the part that gets intriguing, You rank down on me because I dont have a fast car as if I dont know shit about cars... I dont have the money nor see the purpose in a 500 hp sentra.... or driving 175 mph... There is no point, it'll still get my to school and back. What does that have to do with anything... you never have ANY proof to back yourself up, only name calling to get people on your side... its sad.

so when you raced that little engine of yours all the way to 175 horsepower... what were you running 25 PSI all the way to its 9000 redline?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

"That [email protected] done with an open differential, near death T25, regular street wheels that scrubbed my rear struts and an untuned ecu, but still managed to take out the renowned "WRX" by whole car length and still was pulling away."

The stock WRX runs a 13.6


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> The stock WRX runs a 13.6


 Still got owned and got pulled at the end of the track and still, I'm not in anyway attempting to take anything away from a WRX for it is a marvelous car.


> So now which one is the truth.


 I've explained myself in this ordeal! At 18psi, this is well within line of what a worked CA18DET is capable of. At 20psi (Is the max boost attempted) it gave the same exact power output as the 18psi pull. Not bad for a stock manifold with a T3 flange welded to it.


> If a vette has more horsepower, torque, and less coefficient of drag.... how can you manage a STABLE 4 MPH better in a car that isnt MADE to go 175....


 You're asking me to defy the laws of physics and give you an answer to a question that's easily skewed by a manufacturers figures. They are just #s "Dryboy" that no matter how much information you scarf up from car and driver or wherever, so many other variables come into play like ambient temperatures, etc, etc.


> This beffuddles me... usually people would PROVE themselves to everybody that was interested, not just somebody who agrees...


 Unfortunately, you obviously wasn't around when the getting was good. And on top of that, I can only send them through AIM or yahoo. I'm not on AIM that often because I too am a very busy person and there are a lot of people that wants to ask me questions in which I cannot entertain everyone. But if someone asks for a video, I send them the file with no problem. You never asked! You just hopped into this thread ass-backwards trying to make your opinion known without using any form of tact. People on these forums know me to the point at least whereas they approach me in a decent manner, you get mannerable responses. But if you come off ass "Dick" you get treated as such!


> I am no doubter that a b12 sentra can beat a corvette, but whether or not YOURS can is the issue here... you keep bringing up retarded things such as


 This is more of a "if the shoe fits, wear it type deal! The way it seems that maybe mommy or daddy has a corvette and whomever think that their parents' car is the bomb! Well, like I said before the corvette is bad-ass and I'm in no way shape or form trying to take away it's accomplishments, but I've had the opportunity to race yellow ones, red ones and even trailed one that had "Official Pace Car" on it and he squeezed I squeezed and it couldn't get away, but we weren't racing because of traffic.


> You rank down on me because I dont have a fast car as if I dont know shit about cars...


 Maybe you do, I just don't believe you do (see how easy that was) .


> I dont have the money nor see the purpose in a 500 hp sentra.... or driving 175 mph...


 You not having the money nor seeing the purpose is strictly on you "DryBoy" and you not seeing the purpose of driving 175 or whatever mph again your preference, not mine. Yes, I seperate my money for fun and my money for my family and life, but driving 175mph on a B12 sentra has never been done before (at least to my knowledge) so what's wrong with me taking a car that nobody thinks nothing of and doing something hellacious with it? It's my money and I build my own cars as well as a lot of others.


> you never have ANY proof to back yourself up


 I do and have shown it, just not to you because you've formed an opinion of me and my cars and I don't want to correct you! You are entitled to your opinion, now can you personally leave it alone and keep your opinion valid in your mind as it would do this thread some good.


> so when you raced that little engine of yours all the way to 175 horsepower... what were you running 25 PSI all the way to its 9000 redline?


 And this is why I'm done with you! You don't really know enough about what I got to even poke fun like that for if you did, you and I wouldn't be posting back and forth like this. I'm off to work "DryBoy", but word to the wise "Let it go"....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

"You just hopped into this thread ass-backwards trying to make your opinion known without using any form of tact."

I hopped on this thread because it seems that the moderators cant even moderate themselves... 

"No offense ment, but why in the hell was he banned????

I never said what I think about boost boys car and I plan not to because I see no point in arguing something that somebody cant prove... especially when it has such a strong following like it does on this board (somehow) I just dont understand how somebody can be banned for arguing a lie..."

My remark about 25 PSI was sarcastic. We all know your car has no redline, but you take it to 9000 rpm... Still I see no 175 mph... the laws of physics come into play.

"so what's wrong with me taking a car that nobody thinks nothing of and doing something hellacious with it? It's my money and I build my own cars as well as a lot of others."

Is that what you were gonna tell the the man who you killed his wife and children when you ran them down on a highway at 175 mph????

"many other variables come into play like ambient temperatures"

we all know a car runs better in colder temperatures. You live in FLORIDA. Its relatively HOT in Florida... I'm sure you can see where this is going...

"you obviously wasn't around when the getting was good"

I'm not interested in a video of you going 130-140 mph... this is 175. 

I have one thing for you to answer, why do you look down on kids so much and use that as EVERY form of debate you have???


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

isn't 6200 rpm a little low for peak HP on a 9000 rpm motor? you must not be getting enough airflow in and out of the engine Boost Boy. And also why take it to 9000 if your not going to make any more HP its only gona drop off after your peak at 6200.

Also 103mph in the 1/4 calculates to 187hp
Ok I will be generous and through in an extra 150lbs for a driver. That equals 200hp
Buy the way those are at the fly not the wheel
with your power output you claim, you should be traping 126mph

And I don't want to hear about how much you spin that doesn't effect mph in the 1/4


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

at least post up some pics of the old sentra


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *The coupe is said to have a few more mph than the Z06. The coupe has 350 to the crank and the Z06 has 405 at the crank. Both are considerably heavier, but I was able to seperate myself from both C5 and the Z06! Yet, the Z06 tops out at 171mph though it produces more and the C5 tops out at 175mph being the weaker of the two. . *


You just proved there point right here Boost Boy. 
The C5 corvette has a drag coefficient of .29 tops out at 175
The ZO6 has a drag coefficient of .30 tops out at 171
even though the ZO6 has 55 more horsepower the .01 drag coefficiant limits it to 4mph slower. Now just immagine what .06 will do.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Henry8866 said:


> *at least post up some pics of the old sentra *


I will do the honors....

boost boys old ride(his girls)....RIP


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> isn't 6200 rpm a little low for peak HP on a 9000 rpm motor? you must not be getting enough airflow in and out of the engine Boost Boy.


 It actually produces peak power at 6400rpm, but the remaining rpm produces some useable power. The reason why the engine is revved so high is because it's turbocharged and the turbo needs to be spooled up. Like I posted earlier, back then when the car ran a [email protected] the car was limp and it did not put out the power like it did when it was upgraded. If you go back a bit through this thread, it covers all the things you are asking. It's kind of a before and after upgrade deal. Also like I posted, this car is used for R&D and it actually put out more hp than we had anticipated. We looked for 250whp and at 15psi of boost through a stock manifold, the car put down 282.6whp and 240lb/ft of torque. At 16psi of boost the car put out 299.8whp and 246.9lb/ft of torque. At 18psi the car put 312.5whp and 263.9lb/ft of torque. At 20psi the car actually put out 310whp and 261lb/ft of torque and all this after running 6 dyno pulls non-stop. This was done to see if the engine would pop it's headgasket under constant stress and it did not. All this was done on 93octane and later went and raced a 450whp mazda MX-6 twice from a dead stop and the race was over by the beginning of 3rd gear each time. And as far as using drag coefficients to summarize an actual real time race, don't set too good with me. I understand you guys' theory as this was taught to me in highschool and the United States Marine Corps, but it's only considered to be academic as opposed to real time driving. Take for instance, i have a video in my hard-drive whereas 2 grand nationals (buick "squared-ass regals) made lunch of a viper. I also got a video of turbocharged IS300 smoking a C5 vette whereas I raced a turbocharged IS300 and pulled away from on the top end after running more than 35 seconds and this is definitely on video. And to make matters worse, I raced the IS300 (T), the audiTT and my friend in his S2000 with another body in my car immediately following me running a horrible 14.6 then a 13.9. I'll admit, I and my girlfriend's sentra sucked on the track, but it was enough to get the crowd to cheering a WRX getting out launched and out ran.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

what were your 60 foot times? The WRX can run 13's at only 97mph because it launches so hard. I dout you could could outlaunch it?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

I just have a few questions 
What was your HP when you ran 13,9 (estimate is OK)
What kind if trap speed do you think you can hit in the 1/4


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

> _ Take for instance, i have a video in my hard-drive whereas 2 grand nationals (buick "squared-ass regals) made lunch of a viper. I also got a video of turbocharged IS300 smoking a C5 vette whereas [/B]_


_ 

The GN's were racing from a stop they only got up to maybe 100.

I think I know the video you are talking about its at Racingflix.com. Who's to say what that IS300 had done to it._


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> what were your 60 foot times? The WRX can run 13's at only 97mph because it launches so hard. I dout you could could outlaunch it?


 Realistically I know this, but that was the way it went down and he fouled!


> What was your HP when you ran 13,9 (estimate is OK)


 I would say around 200-225whp!


> What kind if trap speed do you think you can hit in the 1/4


 On that particular day and with that time, I though the car did well seeing that I had a set of 205/55-15's (that were borrowed) that were scrubbing my rear strut! I think on that day I could have did a low to mid 13 second run granted all things were operational including with the open differential. I would say on that day the car shoul've trapped somewhere in between 108-113mph. Now when I got all the mods including the phantom grip to help lock of the diff, the car never made back to an organized event. We made an honest asessment of the car's ability and concluded that it was now a mid to low 12 second car (possibly high 11's) trapping at nearly 124mph.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I think I know the video you are talking about its at Racingflix.com. Who's to say what that IS300 had done to it.


 The C5 actually stuck with it throughout the majority of the 1st race, but the 2nd race he must scramble boosted and pulled away like a bad dream. Oh yeah, because he scrambled boosted, it appear that he was having a bad dream when something on his car (the IS300) started smoking and started what appeared to be a fire.


> what were your 60 foot times?


 Maybe this will help clear things up a bit, my 60 ft time: 2.577 and my reaction time was .835 and from what i was told "I suck".


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *I hopped on this thread because it seems that the moderators cant even moderate themselves...
> 
> "No offense ment, but why in the hell was he banned????*



You've been persistant to get to the bottom of this huh? If you don't like how the moderators are moderating, you can always unsubcribe from this thread or from the BB. Earlier in the thread I answered why that member was banned. If you would like further clarification of that answer, feel free to PM me.


As for this thread, if anyone does not want to partake in it anymore.... please unsubscribe (or just don't look). The relevant matter is intertwined with the irrelevant. I am not going to close this thread b/c it is not 100% irrelevant. And for anyone with comments etc, feel free to PM me. Thx,


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Nope, wasnt being persistant, he said I joined the thread to be a dick... I joined the thread to be the voice of reason, but slowly became the dick because people kept questioning why I thought the way I did... And people called me a rice boy with a ricy sig and people called me a kid who's mommy and daddy have a vette. And people called me an idiot... Etc... I was just explaining myself on this one.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

> _ Maybe this will help clear things up a bit, my 60 ft time: 2.577 and my reaction time was .835 and from what i was told "I suck". [/B]_


_ 

Actually it only makes me wonder more? on a bad tire spinning run my car ran a [email protected] my 60' time was 2.36
If your cars 60' time was .2+ higher than mine how did you cross the finishline only .05 seconds behind me when I was traveling 2.5mph faster than you.

generally every 10th you shave off your 60' is worth twice that at the end

Do you have your 330' and 1/8 times and mph. I am just interested in seeing how the car ran through the rest of the 1/4_


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

One thing that people keep using in this argument, that ISN'T totally valid, is how a ZO6 Vette only goes 171mph with a .30 C.D. (actually, it's a .31) compared to a Vette Coupe with 175mph out of a .29.

Well, if the ZO6 had the same gearset as a coupe, it would be capable of at LEAST 185mph. They are actually redline limited at 171mph (but will pull a little into the red in most cases), whereas the standard C5 coupe pulls right to it's power peak (@5500rpm), which means it (the coupe) has perfectly optimised gearing. Like I said, doing this to a 400+hp ZO6 will get you past 185mph. Remember, at it's 6500rpm redline (where they are at at top speed), the ZO6 has only around 350-360hp to use........hence a slightly lower top end than the Coupe (due to the C.D. being worse).

You see, gearing DOES factor into things a lot.........but even though Boostboy is reving FAR past his peak power, the nature of a boosted CA18DET is that they don't lose their power very bad as the revs rise. In fact, even by 8000rpm they still hold nearly 90% of their power (much like a modded Supra TT). So......it comes full circle to sheer power........and C5 coupes make around 300whp, with Boostboy making nearly 300whp at high rpm in an UNTUNED state............even though he has a worse C.D. (similar frontal [email protected] sq ft for both), his extra power may just make up the difference (and DEFINITELY get him past 160mph).

Also, IIRC he still had a little T25 turbo on his CA when he ran his [email protected]h. The dynos were done with the T3/TO4 were the not? This I believe was why they were "untuned"............


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *"
> 
> The stock WRX runs a 13.6 *



I would like to see some proof of that, because the best I've seen are low 14s for the WRX


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

you know, i was gonna say that too mike but i decided to hold off because i dont know what everyone else ran at the track in a WRX, When i go to Infineon Raceway, all i see the WRX do is 14s too, go figure.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yup...I know I'm not the only one who was like, stock wrx 13.6? hahaha. I don't even think the stock evo does a 13.6


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm sorry I was in a rush, thats the spec of some guys modded subaru wrx, I should have done more research before posting it... the WRX he raced is 14.34 1/4 mile stock... my bad on that one.

Oh and hte EVO will do a 13.53 s @ 101.36 mph


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Do you have your 330' and 1/8 times and mph. I am just interested in seeing how the car ran through the rest of the 1/4


 330 was 6.632 and the 1/8th mile was [email protected]


> You see, gearing DOES factor into things a lot.........but even though Boostboy is reving FAR past his peak power, the nature of a boosted CA18DET is that they don't lose their power very bad as the revs rise. In fact, even by 8000rpm they still hold nearly 90% of their power (much like a modded Supra TT). So......it comes full circle to sheer power........and C5 coupes make around 300whp, with Boostboy making nearly 300whp at high rpm in an UNTUNED state............even though he has a worse C.D. (similar frontal [email protected] sq ft for both), his extra power may just make up the difference (and DEFINITELY get him past 160mph).


 You are now the official tech "BIGBULS"


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

boost boy, i just saw the car that you claim will do 175, and now i really really don't believe you. I just can't emagine taking my 93 SE-R and getting a T3 or T04, and getting a JWT ECU with no speed limiter, and rev limiter, and acheiving 175. Since my SR20 is capible of acheaving revs around 10000 rpm and capable of handeling 25psi, and the gears are bigger, with the 5th being an overdrive gear, and not a "Drive" gear, i still couldn't see my sentra doing crazy mad speed. and since my car is in way better shape than yours (judging by the picture), i believe i can safely say that, Based on my OPINION, I, Anthony Jackson, do not, and will not sit here and let you tell me that you have achieved those speeds, with out showing some proof. I don't want vids of you doing 140mph. a fuking tiberon could probably do that. hell i can do 135mph in my car. that doesn't impress me. I would like to see that damn sentra screamin down the highway with you smiling like a bitch with pure glee, while trashing a domestic powerhouse! now, As a decent humanbeing, i will tell you that i have no trouble with you, nor am i just trying to stir up trouble. the truth is, I am a 21 year old Kid whos been on my own since i was 16 (my dad died, mom stole all the money. mom kicked me out. all in my 10 grade year in highschool) no i do not run a shop, or have a dagree yet. but i can tell you that through mad trials, and superb ambition, i have been able to put myself through highschool, while working full time and being the sole provider for myself. Im about to stard my second semester of college this fall. i spent 2 years after graduation (first in my family to graduate highschool) working in order to get the money to go to school. Sure im poor, sure my car isn't fast. 
Why am i saying all this to you, well, your a parent, you should know. Its people like you who people like me are supposed to look up to. You have so much knowledge and so much power through experience that you could teach everyone of this whole fuking Forum a thing or two, but insteadk, you bash a guy because he "called you out". i would never call you a "little person" or "a less than" just becaues you don't believe what i say! How do you think that makes people look at you man. Youre a GROWN MAN, i come here looking for answers, and all you give me is fuking name calling. Im not trying to Steal a thread or change to subject. All im saying Boost Boy is, until this little spat, Samo, Forsaken RX7, and YOU were my absolute favorite people to follow on this forum, because of the knowledge that flowed! im not gonna sit here and say "im unsubscribing" or "im quitting" im just trying to get you to see that, before you go and start the name calling, insted of the fact giving, you should evaluate your attitude twards people with there own opinion! NOW< BACK ON SUBJECT.....yeah, i still don't belive you fuking went that fast and didn't die! (in THAT car)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> NOW< BACK ON SUBJECT.....yeah, i still don't belive you fuking went that fast and didn't die! (in THAT car)


 The car is very stable at those speeds as long as you don't quick lane changes or that will be your coffin. I lucked out when I wrecked racing that Ferarri! Just wasn't my time because I needed to be able to haggle guys like you every now and then. By the way, I would smoke your SE-R with my elantra . I've given my friend with a 200sx w/BB DET that I installed and running at 15psi of boost, the golden opportunity to race me with the T3/T04B stage 1 (that's right) because he used to smoke that same sentra when I had all the JWT stuff in there. We did a rolling start from 50mph and he got erased nasty-style! So he wanted to do it from 100mph and he said at 140mph he could only watch the car pull away from him. His car is not stable, but i still abused it. The B12 was very stable and though it wasn't as pretty as yours, it had the same ingredients if not better. ADV22F's on the front, NX2000 discs on the rear, Intrax springs on KYB struts, stiff lower control arm bushings and an SDS standalone system "Not JWT". You might look good speeding, but I make the pretty look ugly when I'm speeding. The ultimate sleeper is what the 1st guy in the Z06 called it


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Quote:I needed to be able to haggle guys like you every now and then. By the way, I would smoke your SE-R with my elantra.



LMAO...no shit, my good buddie Forsaken RX7 beat the hell out of another friend of ours. His name is Josh. He has a 96 Civic wit headers, Exhaust, MSD ignition. Super Coil. Short shifter. cold air intake. it was funny becaues the only mod that Forsake had was a wife in the passanger seat. Forsake beat the shit out of that civic with his Hyndai Accent! No lie!

I took him though! HHHHeeeeee........


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

BTW, I'm sorry about what happened to you in your family life Anthony and I don't mean to come off as a prick, but I am human as well and to Err is human. My kids don't even call each other names and I should practice what I preach. As far as anyone calling me out on what my cars can and cannot do, they are not the first, but to those that have tried to act upon it have been convinced. That little car was amazing, but I pushed to it's grave. At least the guy in the Ferarri told some more speed dogs that the little "Square gray car" that crashed was a monster! And he wanted to know was I okay! I lived to talk about this one, but don't look for too many more videos except track stuff because I can't afford to do something like that again. I cannot and will not try to make anyone believe anything that they don't want to, but whatever video you saw of me doing 140mph would've most likely been done in 4th gear as I like to peak that gear till engine gets quiet. If you look up to me in the sense of knowledge in the performance ring, don't expect me to post useless garbage and lies because I don't. I try to help as many as I can and be as informative as well as interactive with all members including newbies. Do you have any idea of how much email I get for tech information? BTW, my girlfriend's sentra was one of the talks of the town whereas everybody wanted to see a grocery go-getter beat-up on vettes and mustangs and other powerful cars, but the one thing they and all fail to understand, I am a very proud father that loves his kids more than he love himself and I will not short change them of a good/working father like I was deprived of. But just for the record "Mr. Jackson" reaching those speeds were not as hard to do as one may make it seem. Drag coefficients and other variables may be brought up, but this car sliced through it's gears like a hot knife through butter. Stay tuned for the new cars ! They both have longer gears than their predecessors and both have helical limited slip differentials. My woman's car will easily put down 400whp, while the goal for mine is 500whp. I'm not interested in top speed anymore, but i will become the fastest fwd B12 owner in the world "Point Blank"....No more name calling, okay! I've been a naughty booster


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah, me too man. Sorry!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i guess if my first post in this thread wasnt some smart ass comment, we both could have save alot of blood pressure. Yeah, i understand how you feel about the "id die for my kids" attitude, cuse thats exactally what my dad did for my brother and i. I hate to go off subject for a sec but here it goes..................my dad died in his living room floor at the young age of 36, exactally 7 days after easter sunday. he had an anurism and was also an epileptic with high blood pressure. But he was the most loving man on this planet and he was my very best friend. and if you want to hear a ironic tale..........the very first car that i ever drove was a nissan (datson). at the age of 3. my dad had a white Datson Sports car (im wanting to say 240SX, but i don't know for sure) and he would set me in his lap and let me hold the steering wheel. funny part is. i remember that. and its true. Now, im sure thats the way you are with your kids, right! Now my time with a cool dad was cut a little short by the fate of destiny. Im just saying that, he is exactally what i want to be like when im your age with kids!.. Boost.. in a way im envious of you. You are, right now, doing the very thing that i can only dream about doing. Im working very hard to get to where you are right now, and so far, so good. but it just seems so far away for me! But i can't stop or quit now. anyway, i don't really know why im telling you this, but im sure it could serve a good purpose, for all to see...maybe. but if you want me to get back on subject now i guess i can still say that i dont believe you


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

"They both have longer gears"

If you wanted the fastest (assuming you mean fastest 1/4 mile) wouldnt you want shorter gears as longer gears are for a top speed? 

Either way I too wish you the best of luck with both sentras... what exactly do you plan on doing to put out those kinds of numbers with a 1.8l? I know you hit 300 whp, but to hit 500 would be hellacious! I would expect nitrous be run on that one... And the internals would probably have to be reworked... what are the plans to make it this powerful?!?


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i was speaking in longer gears referring to top speed. nah, in the quarter, the first 4 gears are good enough. In a SE-R stock redline at 7700rpm will get you to about 123mph, in fourth gear. thats more than enough for a quarter. and if i was running that time id be like in the 10's.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I was asking boost boy not you  Im sorry I didnt even see that post as when I started posting mine yours was yet to be up (look at post times) 

And B_B... what RPMs do you expect to shift on the 500hp beast??? I hope its more than the 9000 you had, it would be sweet to ahve a turbo car that you can take to 10k rpms.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

wwwwooooo hhhoooooo SR20DETT here we come!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> And B_B... what RPMs do you expect to shift on the 500hp beast???


 It's say to say this engine sweet spot for a 60-1 stage 3 is around 7300rpm, but how far I take each gear has yet to be determined because I'm not familiar with the gear ranges of the new gearboxes.


> what exactly do you plan on doing to put out those kinds of numbers with a 1.8l?


 Tuning and bigger turbos! The CA for my red B12 has the superiorly worked internals with a whole JUN out fit for the head to include solid lifters, camshafts, valve springs and cam gears as well as port and polished with a 3 angle valve job to boot. Bottom end is stuffed with wiseco slugs, I forget the name of the piston rings, but these engines don't care for total seal rings, polished crank, decked blocked and all new externals.


> but to hit 500 would be hellacious! I would expect nitrous be run on that one...


 No drugs at first! I'm going to try the all boost up to whatever psi it can take. I built this engine to destroy or reach my goal! I don't think it will blow up and hopefully I could achieve my goal at or around 28psi of boost!


> but if you want me to get back on subject now i guess i can still say that i dont believe you


 I can accept that .


> You are, right now, doing the very thing that i can only dream about doing.


 If I could've done this while I was 21 y/o and stationed in Hawaii, I would be dead right now! The traffic in Hawaii is not as forgiving as it is Florida and if you fly off the highway there, you're a dead man! This is something that took a long time to develop. I didn't always have the extra $$$ to toss around on car food and when my first child was born, I figured I had better chase my dreams now or completely let them go and I did a lot of robbing Peter to pay Paul. Those days are long gone, but the experience I've gained always makes put priority first and that's making my way of life extremely comfortable, before I decide to get a bit irresponsible. Prioritize your objectives and don't empty the account just because you gotta have a part. Those same parts have been there long before you and I and will be there long after you and I have become maggot bait. BTW, I too have high blood pressure and am not into the stress thing, though I am somewhat argumentative because it kinda keeps me in tune as to who I really am and that's a business man. Like I said about your father, at least you can recollect some good memories of him, but I can't say the same. My father built fast cars too! He loved multiple women (I do, too), but he was not a responsible man. He lives in Alabama and hasn't seen any of his 32 children in years and I don't think he could care less. Remember, there's always someone who got it a little worse than you do. My father is alive and worthless to any of his now grown children with me being the 3rd youngest and 1 of 15 boys. Speed is in my blood just as it's in my son's blood as well as my mom's blood, but I will be a ble to raise my son to the best of my ability until the good lord decides my work on this earth is finished ! I'm not afraid of death, are you? 170mph is nothing anymore, but I need my license and my life, so I'll be definitely chilling!


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

For the record the Z06 isnt designed for straight line accelleration or top end runs. this is what it's designed for out of the box.
Z06 track vids. 

Just awesome.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Cool vids!!!


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

Sometimes I just watch in amazment. he's going into the turns at about 150mph basically stock! I can't wait to learn how to do that.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Mustang sounds sweet! Porsche seems to be a shy "Now you see me, now you don't" type of fella, huh . Anyways, nice vids......


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

is it me or did he have his windows down in the vids? i guess he doesnt care about drag?


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

at those speeds its more about how well you know the track and your car. That and I cant imagine its too cool in there and you wouldnt want the AC on for a number of reasons.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh AC is terrible, dont get me wrong, in my 200 it gets ice cold i think, and when you drive a 90whp car and you turn the AC on, your basically driving a go kart after that.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Try looking on winmx for the vids...

1990 sentra vs s2000.mpg, 16 Mb
1990 sentra vs WRX.mpg, 21 Mb 
1990 sentra vs IS300t s2000& audiTT.mpg, 48 Mb 
1990 sentra smokes escort.mpg, 17 Mb


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

For the record the Z06 isnt designed for straight line accelleration or top end runs. this is what it's designed for out of the box.
Z06 track vids. 

Just awesome.


Damn you Shanker now I am at work and I cant stop watching these they are too great I want to leave work and just go to a track AARGGHH!!!


----------

